# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  साइबर संसार

## kamini

*साइबर संसार

**"मेरे  इस नये सूत्र को* *हमेशा कि तरह आप सभी का प्यार और सहयोग रहेगा"*
 

गुल खिलाएगा भविष्य का इंटरनेट 



आपको वह जमाना याद है, जब डायलअप मोडेम के जरिए लोग इंटरनेट की रंगीन दुनिया में घूमने निकलते थे? कंप्यूटर पर बैठकर पहले इंटरनेट से लिंक जुड़ता फिर धीरे-धीरे वेबसाइट खुलती। यूटय़ूब जैसी साइट उस वक्त थी नहीं, जहां वीडियो देखने की बेताबी में ब्रॉडबैंड की स्पीड भी नाकाफी मालूम होती है। जमाना बदला तो इंटरनेट की स्पीड में तेजी आती गई और ब्रॉडबैंड सेवा महानगरों की सीमाएं लांघ कर छोटे शहरों तक भी पहुंच गईं। इसके बावजूद, अगर आपसे एक सवाल किया जाए कि क्या आप इंटरनेट की स्पीड से संतुष्ट हैं तो अधिकांश लोगों का दो टूक जवाब होगा - नहीं।
इसकी दो बड़ी वजह हैं। पहला, इंटरनेट टेलीविजन, यूटय़ूब से लेकर टेलीसर्जरी जैसे इंटरनेट के सैकड़ों नए एप्लीकेशन बेहद तेज गति के इंटरनेट की मांग करते हैं। दूसरा, ज्यादातर लोगों को इंटरनेट सेवा प्रदाता उस गति का इंटरनेट भी मुहैया नहीं करा पाते, जितना कि दावा किया जाता है। ये हाल भारत का ही नहीं, दुनिया के लगभग सभी मुल्कों का है।
इंटरनेट ट्रैफिक से जुड़े मसलों का अध्ययन करने वाली संस्था अकामाई की पिछले साल आई रिपोर्ट में बताया गया था कि भारत में इंटरनेट की औसत गति 849 केबीपीएस है, जबकि वैश्विक तौर पर यह आंकड़ा 1.7 एमपीबीएस है। यही नहीं, भारत में 26 प्रतिशत इंटरनेट उपयोक्ता तो 256 केबीपीएस की स्पीड के नीचे अपना काम चलाने को मजबूर हैं।
बात भविष्य के इंटरनेट की है। इसी हफ्ते ब्रिटेन की सरकार ने यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ साउथएंपटन के प्रोजेक्ट ‘फोटोनिक हाइपरहाइवे’ में 7.2 मिलियन पाउंड के निवेश की मंजूरी दे दी। इंटरनेट की कार्यप्रणाली में बुनियादी स्तर पर बदलाव लाने का दावा करने वाले इस प्रोजेक्ट को लेकर ब्रिटिश सरकार खासी उत्साहित है। यह प्रोजेक्ट 2017 तक चलेगा और अगर सफल हुआ तो ब्रॉडबैंड और फाइबर ऑप्टिक की बातें बेमानी हो जाएंगी।
दरअसल, इस परियोजना के तहत फोटोनिक स्विच बनाने का काम होगा, जो नेट के बुनियादी ढांचे के अवरोधों को हटाने का काम करेगा। ये स्विच इलैक्ट्रॉनिक स्विच की जगह लेगा। फोटोनिक स्विच सीधे ‘लाइट’ को भेज सकेंगे। इंटरनेट की स्पीड को बढ़ाने के लिए सिर्फ यही परियोजना काम नहीं कर रही है। इंटरनेट की दुनिया में अपने सर्च इंजन से बादशाहत हासिल कर चुकी गूगल अब नेटवर्क सर्विस प्रोवाइडर बनने के दौर में है। गूगल इसकी शुरुआत अमेरिका के पांच लाख घरों में सुपर स्पीड कनेक्शन देने से करेगी। गूगल ने बीते साल फरवरी में अपने नए प्रोजेक्ट का ऐलान किया था, जो इस साल परवान चढ़ने को है। गूगल के मुताबिक उसके कनेक्शन की स्पीड एक जीबीपीएस (गीगाबाइट प्रति सेकेंड) होगी। यह पहला मौका है जब इतने तेज इंटरनेट कनेक्शन उपलब्ध होंगे।
स्पीड के मामले में दूसरों से सौ गुना अधिक तेज होने पर भी कंपनी की यह कोशिश है कि इसकी कीमत कम रखी जाए। लेकिन, गूगल यह काम फाइबर ऑप्टिक केबल के जरिए करेगी, जबकि ‘फोटोनिक हाइपरहाइवे’ अपने आप में इंटरनेट के बुनियादी ढांचे की कार्यप्रणाली को बदलने की कोशिश है।
बीते साल यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ कैलिफॉर्निया के सांटा बारबरा में खुले नए रिसर्च सेंटर के शोधकर्ताओं ने भी इंटरनेट की स्पीड को लेकर अपना जोरदार दावा किया। इनकी मानें तो आने वाले वक्त में आपके सिर के बाल जितनी पतली फाइबर के जरिए कम्प्यूटर में नेटवर्क को भेजा जाएगा। इससे मिलने वाले नेटवर्क की स्पीड मौजूदा स्पीड से एक हजार गुना अधिक होगी। इन शोधकर्ताओं का 2015 तक ऑप्टिकल फाइबर के ऊपर एक टेराबिट ईथरनेट को विकसित करने का लक्ष्य है, जिसमें से प्रति सेकेंड एक ट्रिलियन बाइट को गुजारा जा सकेगा। वर्ष 2020 तक 100 टेराबिट ईथरनेट विकसित करने का लक्ष्य रखा गया है।
दरअसल, इंटरनेट पर अब ऑनलाइन पढ़ाई से सर्जरी तक हजारों काम हो रहे हैं। इंटरनेट पर लगातार बढ़ रहे ट्रैफिक को सुचारू रूप से चलाने के लिए पहले से कहीं तेज नेटवर्क की जरूरत महसूस की जा रही है। यह जरूरत दुनिया भर की है। भारत के संदर्भ में बड़ा सवाल इंटरनेट की व्यापक पहुंच से शुरू होता है। इंटरनेट की करामाती स्पीड को लेकर विमर्श यहां बाद में शुरू होगा। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*कंप्यूटर तेज पढ़ सकेंगे दृष्टिहीन 

*

वैज्ञानिकों ने दृष्टिहीनों के लिए एक ऐसा गैजेट बनाया है जिसकी मदद से वे कंप्यूटर को तत्काल ही बेहतर तरीके से पढ़ सकेंगे। यह गैजेट बेहद सस्ता भी होगा। फिलहाल दृष्टिहीन लोग इंटरनेट पर एक बार में एक ही लाइन को विभिन्न पन्नों को पढ़ने और वेब पेजों को ब्राउज करने में सक्षम हैं। कर्नाटक के इंजीनियर पॉल डिसूजा ने इसे अब ज्यादा सहज और आसान बना दिया है जिससे दृष्टिहीन जल्दी पढ़ पाएँगे। उन्होंने इसके लिए मल्टीलाइन रिफ्रेशेबल डिसप्ले तैयार किया है जो दृष्टिहीन व्यक्ति को तत्काल कंप्यूटर क्रांति तक पहुँच सुलभ कराता है। डिसूजा ने बताया कि मेरा उपकरण नेत्रहीनों के लिए मॉनिटर की तरह है जहाँ वे उसकी सतह पर ब्रेल डॉट को अहसास करके पढ़ सकते हैं।
उन्होंने कहा कि," इस तरह के उपकरणों का इस्तेमाल फिलहाल पाश्चात्य देशों में किया जा रहा है लेकिन उनकी भारत में कीमतें काफी अधिक हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि विगत 30 वर्षों में प्रौद्योगिकी में कोई बदलाव नहीं आया है। लोग सिंगल लाइन डिसप्ले उपकरण का ही इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं जिसकी कीमत करीब तीन हजार डॉलर है।
मैंने फाइव लाइन डिसप्ले यानी प्रत्येक लाइन में 20 कैरेक्टर तैयार किया है जिसकी लागत सिर्फ 500 डॉलर होगी। विगत 14 वर्षों में यह पहला उपकरण है जो एनएलएस ब्रेल विनिर्देशों को पूरा करता है। कॉलेज की पढ़ाई पूरी नहीं कर पाने वाले इस इंजीनियर का लक्ष्य कीमत को 200 डॉलर तक लाने का है जो मौजूदा मॉडलों से काफी सस्ती है।" 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## hot-men

*बढिया जानकारी और आगे बढाएं 
मेरी और से रेपुटेशन 
*

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरी और से रेपुटेशन

----------


## kamini

*आईपैड के लिए ई-अखबार 

*

न्यूयॉर्क,मीडिया मुगल रूपर्ट मर्डोक ने एक इलेक्ट्रॉनिक अखबार की शुरुआत की है जिसे आईपैड टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर पर पढ़ा जा सकेगा। 'द डेली' नाम का यह समाचार-पत्र पाठकों को 14 सेंट्स यानी 40 डॉलर सालाना कीमत पर मिलेगा। अमेरिका में बिकने वाले पारंपरिक अखबारों की तुलना में यह सस्ता है।
यह समाचार-पत्र एक मल्टीमीडिया प्रोडक्शन है जिसमें हाईडेफिनिशन वीडियो और तस्वीरें उपलब्ध करवाई जाएँगी। फेसबुक और ट्विटर से कनेक्शन के साथ-साथ पारंपरिक अखबारों में छपने वाले लेख भी उपलब्ध होंगे। फिलहाल यह सिर्फ अमेरिका में उपलब्ध है और इसे न्यूयॉर्क में रूपर्ट मर्डोक ने लॉन्*च किया।
नया प्रयोग:-मर्डोक का कहना था कि यह अखबार उन लाखों पाठकों के लिए है, जो अखबार नहीं पढ़ते, न ही टीवी देख पाते हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि यह नया प्रयोग समाचार उद्योग को पुनर्जीवित कर सकता है। यह शुरुआत एक ऐसे वक्त हुई है जबकि पारंपरिक अखबारों की बिक्री में तेजी से कमी आ रही है।
अखबार मालिक डिजीटल मीडिया के बलबूते अपने घटते मुनाफे की पूर्ति के लिए प्रयासरत हैं। हालाँकि यह एक बहस का विषय है कि क्या लोग डिजीटल रूप में समाचार पढ़ने के लिए पैसे चुकाने के लिए तैयार हैं। कुछ लोगों का कहना है कि यह प्रयोग सफल नहीं हो पाएगा, क्योंकि इंटरनेट पर पहले से ही मुफ्त समाचार उपलब्ध हैं। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## sanjeetspice

thanks for nice post

----------


## Mr. laddi

_बढिया जानकारी 
रेपुटेशन मेरी और से 
_

----------


## kamini

*लगातार इंटरनेट गेम खेलने से हो गई मौत

*

बीजिंग, उसे इंटरनेट गेम का ऎसा चस्का लगा कि इसके कारण उसकी जान ही चली गई। जी, हां, चीन में एक व्यक्ति की लगातार तीन दिन तक ऑनलाइन इंटरनेट गेम खेलने से मौत हो गई।गेम खेलने के दौरान इस व्यक्ति ने न ही कुछ खाया और न ही वह सोया। उम्र के तीसरे दशक में चल रहे इस व्यक्ति की लगातार गेम खेलने के कारण हालत इतनी बिगड गई और वह कोमा में चला गया। उसे पास के ही एक अस्पताल ले जाया गया जहां उसे मृत घोषित कर दिया गया। बीजिंग टाइम्स के अनुसार चीन में इंटरनेट का क्रेज तेजी से बढ रहा है। शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार इस समय चीन में करीब तीन करोड लोगों को इंटरनेट की लत पड चुकी है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *लगातार इंटरनेट गेम खेलने से हो गई मौत
> 
> *
> 
> बीजिंग, उसे इंटरनेट गेम का ऎसा चस्का लगा कि इसके कारण उसकी जान ही चली गई। जी, हां, चीन में एक व्यक्ति की लगातार तीन दिन तक ऑनलाइन इंटरनेट गेम खेलने से मौत हो गई।गेम खेलने के दौरान इस व्यक्ति ने न ही कुछ खाया और न ही वह सोया। उम्र के तीसरे दशक में चल रहे इस व्यक्ति की लगातार गेम खेलने के कारण हालत इतनी बिगड गई और वह कोमा में चला गया। उसे पास के ही एक अस्पताल ले जाया गया जहां उसे मृत घोषित कर दिया गया। बीजिंग टाइम्स के अनुसार चीन में इंटरनेट का क्रेज तेजी से बढ रहा है। शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार इस समय चीन में करीब तीन करोड लोगों को इंटरनेट की लत पड चुकी है।
> धन्यवाद...!


_बाप रे बाप बच के रहो भाई इस से !!!!!!!!!!!!!
क्या आप बच सकते हैं ?????????????????
_

----------


## kamini

*नेट का डेढ़ दशक 

*

 भारत का पहला डोमेन नेम सन 1996 में रजिस्टर किया गया था। पंद्रह वर्ष की अवधि में देश में इंटरनेट का ढांचा और उसके जरिए मिलने वाली सेवाएं, सुविधाएं तथा सूचनाएं कहां से कहां आ चुकी हैं! जानिए आज लगभग पंद्रह साल पहले की बात है। वीएसएनएल ने भारत में पहली बार आम लोगों के लिए इंटरनेट की सुविधा जारी करते हुए आगाह किया था कि इसका इस्तेमाल करने के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर में कम से कम चार एमबी रैम और विंडोज 3.1 होना जरूरी है। पांच सौ बारह केबीपीएस की स्पीड से लीज लाइन के जरिए इंटरनेट सíफंग के लिए 40,000 रुपए की रजिस्ट्रेशन फीस और 36 लाख रुपए का सालाना शुल्क तय किया गया। इंटरनेट जब तक सामान्य भारतीय नागरिक तक पहुंचा तब तक भारत में उसके फैलते साम्राज्य का पहला साल गुजर चुका था। उन्नीस सौ सत्तानवे की किसी शाम अपने कंप्यूटर से जब पहली बार टेलीफोन-मोडम के जरिए 2.4 केबीपीएस की गति से चलने वाले इंटरनेट नामक चमत्कार का अनुभव किया तो पहला कनेक्शन मिलते ही आई ‘हैंडशेक’ की आवाज में मानो निर्वाण प्राप्त हो गया।
भारत का पहला डोमेन नेम रीडिफ डॉट कॉम 1996 में रजिस्टर हुआ था। उस जमाने में आम भारतीय के लिए इंटरनेट का मतलब याहू, हॉटमेल, एमएसएन और रीडिफ ही होता था। आज की नंबर एक इंटरनेट कंपनी गूगल का उस समय दूर-दूर तक नामोनिशान भी नहीं था। याद नहीं पड़ता कि उन दिनों हमने कभी यह सोचा हो कि कंपनियों की वेबसाइटों, कुछेक समाचार पोर्टलों, ईमेल और चैट से आगे भी इंटरनेट का कोई मतलब है। आज 15 साल बाद जब अल्पावधि में ही पूर्ण-वयस्कता को प्राप्त हो चुके इंटरनेट को देखते हैं तो अहसास होता है कि हम कितने नादान थे।
*इंटरनेट की छलांग:* कंप्यूटर में आज चार एमबी रैम नहीं, उससे ढाई सौ-पांच सौ गुना यानी एक जीबी-दो जीबी रैम होती है। इंटरनेट टेलीफोन की सीमा से मुक्त होकर आंखें चौंधियाती रफ्तार वाले ब्रॉडबैंड और फाइबर ऑप्टिक केबल का वरण कर चुका है और उसकी गति सैंकड़ों गुना बढ़ चुकी है (बीएसएनएल पर 24 एमबीपीएस और एअरटेल पर 16 एमबीपीएस तक स्पीड वाले कनेक्शन उपलब्ध हैं। तब 512 केबीपीएस के जिस कनेक्शन को पाने भर के लिए तब 36 लाख रुपए देने पड़ते थे, वह आज मुफ्त के इन्स्टॉलेशन के साथ दो-ढाई सौ रुपए तिमाह तक के टैरिफ में उपलब्ध है। आज जो 2 एमबीपीएस का कनेक्शन बिल्कुल आम है, वह तब एक करोड़ रुपए के सालाना टैरिफ पर उपलब्ध हुआ करता था। बीएसएनएल आज ऐसे कनेक्शन के ढाई सौ रुपए प्रति माह लेता है! माना कि ग्रामीण इलाकों में कंप्यूटर और ब्रॉडबैंड का सार आज भी एक चुनौती बनी हुई है, लेकिन इंटरनेट के क्षेत्र में भारत का लगातार आगे बढ़ना जारी है।
*दूसरा पहलू:* मामले का दूसरा पहलू भी है। इंटरनेट का प्रसार सिर्फ इंटरनेट कनेक्शनों की उपलब्धता पर निर्भर नहीं है। उसके प्रसार की शर्त है- ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों के पास कंप्यूटर हों, उन्हें चलाने के लिए बिजली आए, इंटरनेट कनेक्शनों के लिए जरूरी धन हो और इंटरनेट के इस्तेमाल के लिए जरूरी जागरूकता तथा शिक्षा हो। एक सकारात्मक बात यह है कि भारत में प्रति व्यक्ति आय तेजी से बढ़ रही है और पिछले एक दशक में वह लगभग ढाई गुना हो चुकी है। इसने पहले की तुलना में अधिक लोगों को शिक्षा और कंप्यूटर के प्रति जागरूक बनाया है। हालांकि सफर फिर भी लंबा है। भारत में कंप्यूटरों के प्रसार का आंकड़ा तीन फीसदी है। चीन (15 फीसदी) की तुलना में भी यह बौनी लगती है। जब सूचना प्रौद्योगिकी क्षेत्र की विश्व शक्ति के रूप में भारत की कल्पना करते हैं तो लगता है कि चीजें उतनी तेज गति से आगे नहीं बढ़ रहीं जितनी कि बढ़नी चाहिए।
विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार अगले पच्चीस साल भारत में इंटरनेट के प्रसार के होंगे। इस दौरान सामाजिक, आर्थिक, राजनैतिक, शैक्षणिक और प्रशासनिक क्षेत्रों में किस क्रांतिकारी किस्म का कायापलट होगा, इसका अनुमान सहज लगाया जा सकता है।
सफलता की कहानी:-इसका एक अहम पहलू है। विश्व आईटी बाजार में भारत की बढ़ती भूमिका और उसके जरिए हमारी अर्थव्यवस्था को मिल रही मजबूती। इन्फोसिस, टाटा कन्सलटेंसी सर्विसेज, विप्रो, महिंद्रा सत्यम, एचसीएल, पटनी और ऐसी ही दर्जनों कंपनियों का उभार देश की तरक्की में अहम भूमिका निभा रहा है। सन् 1998 में आईटी सर्विसेज इंडस्ट्री ने जहां भारत के सकल घरेलू उत्पाद में 1.2 फीसदी का योगदान दिया था, वहीं सन 2010 में यह बढ़कर 6.1 फीसदी तक जा पहुंचा है। रीडिफ, हिंदुस्तानटाइम्स, एनडीटीवी, आईबीएन, इंडियाटाइम्स, सुलेखा, इंडियामार्ट, आईबीबो, बिगअड्डा, जोहो, इंडियाबुल्स, मेकमाईट्रिप, मैपमाईइंडिया, शादी, नौकरी, इंडियागेम्स, एडुकोम्प, इंडियाइन्फोलाइन और जपैक जैसी वेबसाइटें सिर्फ भारत में ही नहीं बल्कि अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर भी अपनी अलग पहचान बनाने में सफल रही हैं। ऐसी मिसालें हिंदी और दूसरी भाषाओं में भी मिलती हैं।
हॉटमेल का विकास कर उसे 1700 करोड़ रुपए में माइक्रोसॉफ्ट को बेचने वाले सबीर भाटिया से प्रेरणा लेकर और अपने नए विचारों, नई परिकल्पनाओं, तकनीकी कौशल, उद्यमिता की लगन और यौवन के हौंसलों के साथ अनंत संभावनाओं वाले इंटरनेट विश्व में छलांग लगाने वाले जोशीले भारतीय युवकों ने भारत में इस नए माध्यम की सफलता की पटकथा लिखी है। भले ही वे इंडियावर्ल्ड के राजेश जैन (जिन्होंने अपनी वेबसाइट को सिफी को 500 करोड़ रुपए में बेचा) हों, बाजी डॉटकॉम के अवनीश बहल (जिनकी वेबसाइट का अमेरिकी कंपनी ईबे ने 200 करोड़ रुपए में अधिग्रहण किया) हों या फिर संजीव बीखचंदानी (जिनकी नौकरी डॉटकॉम की मार्केट कैपिटल 2000 से 2500 करोड़ रुपए के बीच है) हों, या फिर भारतीय रेलवे कैटरिंग एवं पर्यटन कारपोरेशन हो जो रोजाना इंटरनेट के जरिए करोड़ों रेल टिकट बेच रहा है, ने इंटरनेट आधारित उद्यमिता का लोहा मनवाया है।
पिछले दिनों आई खबर ने सबका ध्यान खींचा था कि भारत में नौकरी बदलने वाले 40 फीसदी लोगों को उनकी नई नौकरी इंटरनेट के जरिए मिली। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kally

बहुत अच्छे कामनी जी

----------


## kamini

*मार्च के बाद पूरी तरह से बदल जाएगी फेसबुक 
*
जी हां आने वाली दस मार्च के बाद सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट फेसबुक का चेहरा पूरी तरह बदल जाएगा। फेसबुक ने अपनी साइट में कई बदलाव किए हैं और कई नए फीचर भी जोड़े हैं। यह बदलाव यूजर्स की आसानी के लिए ही किए जा रहे हैं। कंपनी ने अपने एडमिनिस्ट्रेशन को भेजे गए मेल में साफ कहा है कि एक महीने के भीतर फेसबुक में किए जाने वाले बदलाव लागू हो जाने चाहिए। यह बदलाव आम आदमी के साथ खास लोगों के लिए भी किए जा रहे हैं नए पेज में बिजनेसमैन, ब्रांडस, फेमस पर्सिनेलिटी और कंपनी के कार्यों को ध्यान में रखकर बदलाव किए जा रहे हैं ताकि वो अपनी दिनभर की गतिविधियों पर नजर रख सकें।
फेसबुक के दुनिया भर में साठ करोड़ से ज्यादा यूजर हैं और अकेले भारत में इनकी तादात 95 लाख के पार है। नए पेज में नीचे की ओर दाहिनी साइड एक ऑन ऑफ का ऑप्शन होगा जिसमें आप अपनी तस्वीरों का एलबम बना सकेंगे। पेज पर प्रोफाइन फोटो के नीचे दिए लिंक पर क्लिक करके आप सबसे नई फोटो को देख सकते हैं। इसके अलावा यूजर्स की फोटो एक लाइन में डिस्पले होगी वो भी पेज के सबसे ऊपरी हिस्से में।फेसबुक में बदलाव अपने प्रतिद्विंयों को टक्कर देने के लिए किए जा रहे हैं फेसबुक को लगातार गूगल, ट्विटर से चुनौती मिल रही है जिसको देखते हुए फेसबुक अपने को अपग्रेड करने में लग गई है। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*डिस्कवरी उतरा अंतरराष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन पर 
*
नासा का अंतरिक्ष शटल यान डिस्कवरी अपनी अंतिम अंतरिक्ष यात्रा में अंतरराष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन से जुड़ गया। इस यात्रा के संपन्न होने के बाद डिस्कवरी संग्रहालय की शोभा बढ़ाएगा। छह अंतरिक्ष यात्रियों को लेकर गया डिस्कवरी उस समय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन से जुड़ा जब दोनों ही यान पश्चिमी ऑस्ट्रेलिया के ऊपर 354 किमी की ऊंचाई पर थे। इसकी दो दिवसीय कवायद भी समाप्त हो गई जो बृहस्पतिवार को डिस्कवरी के अंतिम प्रक्षेपण के साथ शुरू हुई थी। अंतरराष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन के कमाडर स्कॉट केली ने डिस्कवरी के करीब आने पर उसके यात्रियों से हंसते हुए पूछा कि इतनी लंबी यात्रा पर आप कैसे आए। नासा ने नवंबर में डिस्कवरी के प्रक्षेपण का प्रयास किया था लेकिन इसके ईंधन टैंक में आई दरारों की मरम्मत के लिए इस मिशन को रोकना पड़ा था। कुल 11 दिन के सफर पर निकला डिस्कवरी अपने साथ एक नया संग्रह कक्ष और एक रोबोट रोबोनॉट 2 सहित कुछ आपूर्ति और कलपुर्जे ले कर अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन आया है। मिशन के दौरान दो बार चहलकदमी भी होगी। कमाडर स्टीव लिंडसे स्थानीय समयानुसार शाम चार बज कर 36 मिनट पर अंतरराष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन पर गए। उसके बाद अंतरिक्ष यात्री निकोल स्टॉट स्टीव बोवेन माइक बैरेट पायलट एरिक बोए तथा मिशन विशेषज्ञ एल्विन ड्रयू स्टेशन के भीतर पहुंचे। स्वागत समारोह और संक्षिप्त बातचीत के बाद शटल और स्टेशन के यात्री डिस्कवरी से सामान निकाल कर अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन पर पहुंचाएंगे। डिस्कवरी के यात्रियों को मिला कर अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन पर मौजूद लोगों की संख्या छह से बढ़ कर 12 हो गई है। इनमें अमेरिका इटली और रूस के अंतरिक्ष यात्री हैं। यह लोग सात दिन तक मिलजुलकर डिस्कवरी से सामान लाएंगे और स्टेशन से उसमें पहुंचाएंगे। डिस्कवरी का यहा आगमन भी इतिहास में उल्लेखनीय ब्यौरे दर्ज करेगा। वर्ष 1998 में अंतरराष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन का निर्माण शुरू होने के बाद से पहली बार रूस जापान यूरोप और अमेरिका की अंतरिक्ष एजेंसियों वाले पाच बड़े सहयोगियों में से चार के अंतरिक्ष यान स्टेशन से जुडे हैं। बचे हुए भागीदार कनाडा की अंतरिक्ष एजेंसी के पास यहा आने वाला कोई यान नहीं है लेकिन उसने एक यात्रिक भुजा और एक प्रबंधन रोबोट तैयार किया है। अंतरिक्ष यान और अंतरिक्ष स्टेशन का कुल वजन करीब 12 लाख पाउंड है। नासा और इसके सहयोगियों को उम्मीद है कि अगर डिस्कवरी की उड़ान के दौरान समय मिला तो अंतरिक्ष यात्री सोयुज यान में स्टेशन के आसपास चहलकदमी करते हुए तस्वीरें निकालेंगे। स्टेशन पर डिस्कवरी के उतरने से पहले लिंडसे ने शटल को कक्षा में स्थित प्रयोगशाला से करीब 600 फीट नीचे उड़ाया और करीब 100 टन वजन वाले यान को निर्देशित करते हुए आगे बढ़ाया। डिस्कवरी के मुड़ते हुए प्रयोगशाला के अंतरिक्ष यात्रियों ने इसकी हाई रिजोल्यूशन वाली कई तस्वीरें लीं। डिस्कवरी सात मार्च को पृथ्वी पर लौटेगा।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड 

*

ऑनलाइन शापिंग के अपने मजे हैं और कुछेक का तो कोई विकल्प ही नहीं है। उदाहरण के लिए, यदि आप फ्रीक्वेंट फ्लायर हैं, अकसर यात्राएं करते रहते हैं तो ऑनलाइन रेल-हवाई यात्रा रिजर्वेशन की सुविधा का प्रयोग करते ही होंगे और इसके लिए आप ऑनलाइन भुगतान के विकल्पों का प्रयोग भी करते होंगे जैसे कि नेट-बैंकिंग या फिर क्रेडिट-डेबिट कार्डो का प्रयोग। फिर, बिल भुगतान हेतु लंबी लाइन में खड़े रहने के बजाए अपने घर के सोफे या ऑफिस के क्युबिकल से भुगतान के विकल्प का कोई सानी है क्या? परंतु, ऑनलाइन शपिंग के अपने खतरे भी हैं। आपने जरा सी सावधानी रखी नहीं, कहीं कोई चूक हुई नहीं, और आपको लग गया चूना। क्रेडिट कार्ड से ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग के तो और भी ज्यादा खतरे हैं। हालांकि रिजर्व बैंक ने क्रेडिट कार्डो के फ्रॉडों पर लगाम लगाने के लिए एक अतिरिक्त सुरक्षा लेयर-पासवर्ड डालने का नियम बनाया है, मगर यदि हैकर आपके कंप्यूटर पर कब्जा जमा लेते हैं और आपके कंप्यूटर की जानकारी चुरा सकते हैं तो वो आपके कंप्यूटर पर की-लॉगर्स जैसे वायरस और ट्रोजन डाल कर आपके क्रेडिट कार्ड नंबर और पासवर्ड भी चुरा सकते हैं और इस प्रकार आपको अच्छा खासा चूना लगा सकते हैं। ऑनलाइन फ्रॉड का एक बड़ा हिस्सा इसी तरह की हैकिंग से अंजाम दिया जाता है। आप चाहे लाख वायरस स्कैनर लगा लें और फायरवॉल इंस्टाल कर लें, हैकर और सुरक्षा के बीच चूहा-बिल्ली का दौड़ जारी रहेगा।
पर अब आपकी ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग संबंधी क्रेडिट कार्ड से होने वाले खतरों को दूर करने का पक्का समाधान आ गया है। वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्डो के जरिए। क्या हैं वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड वैसे तो वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड का प्रयोग पिछले सात-आठ वर्षों से जारी है, मगर इसके प्रयोग में झंझट अधिक होने के कारण यह प्रयोक्ताओं में कभी भी लोकप्रिय नहीं रहा। साथ ही इक्का-दुक्का बैंकों ने ही इसे लागू किया, मगर जब क्रेडिट कार्डो के ऑनलाइन हैकिंग और फ्रॉड बढ़ने लगे, तो अतिरिक्त सुरक्षा विकल्प के रूप में वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्डो का प्रचलन अब बढ़ने लगा है।
जैसा कि नाम से जाहिर है, इस कार्ड का भौतिक अस्तित्व नहीं होता। इसके लिए आपको अपने वास्तविक क्रेडिट कार्ड या बैंक खाते को जोड़कर एक कंप्यूटर अनुप्रयोग के जरिए अथवा अपने खाते में ऑनलाइन लॉगिन कर वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड बनाना होता है। इस तरह से वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड का एक नंबर व पासवर्ड जेनरेट होता है जिसे आप इंटरनेट पर किसी भी किस्म की ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग या बिल भुगतान के लिए कर सकते हैं। वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड की अन्य खूबियां भी होती हैं, जैसे कि इन्हें एक बार, सीमित अधिकतम धन भुगतान अथवा सीमित अवधि के लिए जेनरेट किया जा सकता है ताकि कुछ समय बाद या एक बार प्रयोग के बाद ये स्वत: ही काम के न रहें। इस तरह से प्रयोक्ता को अतिरिक्त सुरक्षा मुहैया होती है।

*वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड के फायदे*
वस्तुत: वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड एक बेहद सुरक्षित अनुप्रयोग होता है। इसमें एकाधिक सुविधाएं हो सकती हैं जैसे..
- इसमें कंप्यूटर अनुप्रयोग के रूप में स्वचालित फॉर्म फिलिंग की सुविधा हो सकती है जो ऑनलाइन फॉर्म में भरना आवश्यक होते हैं और जिससे बारंबार भरने के झंझट से आपको मुक्ति मिल जाती है।
- आपको नकली ई-बे और गलत ईकॉमर्स साइटों से सावधान और आगाह करती हैं क्योंकि कुछ वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्डो में ऐसी साइटों को पहचानने की अंतर्निर्मित सुविधा होती है।
- ये आपको जीरो लायबिलिटी सुविधा देती हैं यानी यदि आपके वर्चुअल कार्ड के जरिए हैकिंग इत्यादि से आपकी मर्जी के बगैर कहीं कोई भुगतान किया जाता है तो आपकी कोई देनदारी नहीं बनती।
- हर बार एक नया वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड नंबर जेनरेट होता है जो आपको अपने वास्तविक क्रेडिट कार्ड नंबर को पब्लिक में बताने की आवश्यकता को खत्म करता है। आप वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड की खरीद सीमा, उसकी अवधि इत्यादि को अपनी आवश्यकतानुसार सेट कर सकते हैं।
- मूल क्रेडिट कार्ड को ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग के लिए कभी भी इस्तेमाल की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती।
- यह मुफ्त उपलब्ध होता है और इसके लिए बैंक कोई चार्ज नहीं लेता।
*किन बैंकों में है यह सुविधा*
वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्डों के फायदों के कारण बैंक व ग्राहक इन्हें अब अपनाने लगे हैं। एचडीएफसी बैंक का नेटसेफ एक ऐसा ही अनुप्रयोग है जो आपको वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड की बेहतरीन सुविधा देता है। कोटक महिंद्रा तथा आईसीआईसीआई के भी वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड उपलब्ध हैं जिसे तमाम ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग के लिए बेहद सुरक्षित तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। वैसे, इंटरनेट पर दर्जनों अन्य सुरक्षित साइटें भी आपको वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड तैयार करने की सुविधा प्रदान करती हैं जिन्हें आप अपने मौजूदा बैंक खातों के जरिए (जहाँ अभी आपको वर्चुअल कार्ड बनाने की सुविधा नहीं है) नेटबैंकिंग से भुगतान कर बना सकते हैं। 
धन्यवाद...

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

thanks a lot.

----------


## kamini

*ई-मेल के रास्ते मुफ्त फोन 

*

गूगल अब अपने उपयोगकर्ताओं को ई-मेल अकाउंट के जरिए फोन करने की मुफ्त सेवा भी देगा। इंटरनेट के जरिए फोन पर मुफ्त कॉल करने की ये सेवा 'स्काइप' जैसी कंपनियों की मदद से दी जाएगी। फिलहाल यह सेवा अमेरिका और कनाडा के लिए उपलब्ध कराई जा रही है।
इस सुविधा के तहत दुनियाभर में गूगल के ई-मेल अकाउंट का इस्तेमाल करने वाले यूजर्स अमेरिका और कनाडा में मुफ्त फोन कॉल कर पाएँगे। गूगल पर इंटरनेट के जरिए एक कंप्यूटर से दूसरे कंप्यूटर पर फोन और वीडियो चैट की सुविधा पहले से ही उपलब्ध है।
फिलहाल यह नई सेवा इस साल के अंत तक जारी होने वाली है।
गूगल के संचार विभाग के प्रबंधक क्रेग वॉकर ने बीबीसी को बताया, 'यह एक बड़ा फैसला है क्योंकि इसके जरिए गूगल के कई हजार उपयोगकर्ता अपने ई-मेल के खाते के जरिए फोन भी कर पाएँगे। इसके लिए उन्हें कोई नई तकनीक भी नहीं अपनानी होगी। यह सुविधा आसान भी है और किफायती भी।'
गूगल का मानना है कि इस नई सुविधा पर होने वाला खर्च अमेरिका और कनाडा से की जाने वाली अंतरराष्ट्रीय फोन कॉल्स से निकाला जाएगा।
‘सर्चइंजनलैंड’ नामक टेक्नोलॉजी ब्लॉग लिखने वाले डैनी सलीवन का कहना है, 'मैं इस बात से हैरान नहीं कि गूगल ने स्वीकार किया है कि वो इस मुफ्त सेवा के जरिए पैसा कमाने का लक्ष्य रखता है।'
'कोई भी नई सुविधा के शुरू होने से पहले गूगल कहता है कि उसका खर्च कहाँ से निकलेगा इसके बारे में उसने विचार नहीं किया है, लेकिन समय के साथ उसका मुनाफा बढ़ता ही जाता है।'
फिलहाल ‘स्काइप’ जैसी कुछ कंपनियाँ ही इंटरनेट के जरिए मुफ्त बातचीत की सुविधा देती हैं। इसके उपयोगकर्ताओं की संख्या लगभग 5 करोड़ 60 लाख है। इनमें से लगभग 80 लाख लोग बेहतर सुविधाओं के लिए शुल्क भी चुकाते हैं।
गूगल की यह नई सुविधा ‘स्काइप’ के बाजार पर कब्जा जमा सकती है। हालाँकि ‘स्काइप’ के लिए बड़ा खतरा नहीं है क्योंकि गूगल की इस सुविधा के जरिए फिलहाल मोबाइल पर फोन नहीं किया जा सकेगा।
नई सुविधा के जरिए गूगल उन लोगों को भी लुभाना चाहता है जिनके पास गूगल का ई-मेल खाता नहीं है। इसके लिए वो जगह-जगह लाल रंग के फोन बूथ लगाने की तैयारी में है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*मैचों के दौरान ट्वीट नहीं कर पाएंगे खिलाड़ी 
*
अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट परिषद (आईसीसी) ने स्पॉट फिक्सिंग विवाद के बाद विश्व कप को पूरी तरह से भ्रष्टाचार मुक्त रखने की अपनी मुहिम के तहत मैचों के दौरान खिलाड़ियों और टीम अधिकारियों पर ट्वीट करने का प्रतिबंध लगा दिया है।
आईसीसी भ्रष्टाचार विरोधी और सुरक्षा की पहल पर किए गए इस फैसले के पीछे का मकसद खिलाड़ियों और अधिकारियों को विश्व कप मैचों के दौरान अवैध सट्टेबाजी से जुड़े लोगों से बचाना है।
सिडनी मार्निंग हेरल्ड समाचार पत्र के अनुसार, आईसीसी ने यह कदम आस्ट्रेलियाई टीम मैनेजर स्टीव बर्नार्ड की ट्वीट के बाद उठाया है जिसके बाद पिछले छह महीने में उनके 1100 से भी अधिक फालोअर्स बने। इस दौरान आस्ट्रेलियाई टीम ने एशेज और फिर उसके बाद वनडे सीरीज खेली थी।
बर्नार्ड को पिछले सप्ताह टीम के बेंगलूर पहुंचने के बाद ही बता दिया गया था कि विश्व कप मैचों के दौरान वह और कोई भी अन्य खिलाड़ी ट्वीट नहीं कर सकता है।
आईसीसी प्रवक्ता जेम्स फिटजगेराल्ड ने समाचार पत्र से कहा कि हम किसी के मनोरंजन को नहीं बिगाड़ना चाहते हैं लेकिन इस तरह से मैचों के दौरान कुछ संवेदनशील जानकारी लीक हो सकती है। इसके साथ ही हमारा मानना है कि टीम मैनेजर का फोन केवल संचालन संबंधी कार्यों के लिए उपयोग किया जाना चाहिए।
उन्होंने कहा कि इस तरह की रोक सिर्फ आस्ट्रेलियाई टीम मैनेजर ही नहीं बल्कि विश्व कप में भाग ले रही सभी टीमों पर लगाई गई है। खिलाड़ियों को हालांकि तब ट्वीट करने की अनुमति दी गई है जबकि मैच नहीं चल रहे हों। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*फेसबुक में तकनीकी खामियाँ जारी* 

सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट फेसबुक के इस्तेमाल में तकनीकी परेशानियों से जूझ रहे उपयोगकर्ताओं को गत दिवस लगातार दूसरे दिन भी इसका सामना करना पड़ा। फेसबुक का इस्तेमाल करने के दौरान उपभोक्ताओं को करीब दो दिन से कुछ तकनीकी खामियों का सामना करना पड़ रहा है। इन्हे दूर करने की कोशिश की जा रही है।
फेसबुक ने अपने जारी एक बयान में कहा ‘हम लोग वर्तमान में उन खामियों का सामना कर रहे हैं जिनकी वजह से फेसबुक संचालन की रफ्तार धीमी हो जा रही है या यह कुछ उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए उपलब्ध नहीं हो पा रहा है।’ बयान में कहा गया है ‘हम इस समस्या को यथाशीघ्र दूर करने के लिए प्रयास कर रहे हैं।’ कैलिफोर्निया स्थित फर्म ‘द पालो आल्टो’ अभी तक इस समस्या के कारण का पता नहीं लगा पाई है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*काफी काम की जानकारियां दे रही है आप कामिनीजी ! धन्यबाद *

----------


## navdeep dhiman

good yar

----------


## kamini

*नेट पर पतों का महासंकट* 

पिछले कुछ सालों से तकनीक की दुनिया में जिस बात का अंदेशा जाहिर किया जा रहा था, वह दिन बहुत करीब आ गया है। कंप्यूटर से लेकर स्मार्टफोन और कार से लेकर आईपैड तक को इंटरनेट से कनेक्ट करने के लिए जरूरी आईपी एड्रेस खत्म होने जा रहे हैं। कुछ साल या महीनों में नहीं बल्कि कुछ ही दिनों में। शायद अगले हफ्ते जितना ही जल्दी।
इस खबर से दुनिया की बड़ी-बड़ी टेक्नोलॉजी कंपनियों की नींद उड़ गई है, जिनमें गूगल से लेकर माइक्रोसॉफ्ट और आईबीएम से लेकर ओरेकल तक शामिल हैं। इंटरनेट होस्टिंग कंपनियों और दूरसंचार कंपनियों की भी वही स्थिति है। हालांकि आम यूजर को इस बात का अहसास नहीं होता, लेकिन आप-हम जिस इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करते हैं उसका बुनियादी ढांचा आईपी एड्रेस व्यवस्था पर आधारित है। ठीक डाक के पते की तरह अथाह इंटरनेट विश्व से जुड़े हर कंप्यूटर, हर वेब कैमरे और हर डिजिटल डिवाइस की अपनी एक निजी पहचान होती है, जिसे अंकों के रूप में जाहिर किया जाता है। आईपी एड्रेस (इंटरनेट प्रोटोकॉल एड्रेस) नामक इन पतों की एक निश्चित संख्या है। फिलहाल हम इनका वर्जन-4 इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं, जिसे आईपीवी-4 कहा जाता है। खबर है कि ये पते अब किसी भी वक्त खत्म हो सकते हैं।
आशंकाएं और चिंताएं:- यह ऐसी समस्या है जो बड़ी-बड़ी कंपनियों से लेकर आम इंटरनेट यूजर तक, सबको प्रभावित करेगी। इंटरनेट पर नई सेवाएं, नए पोर्टल और नए उत्पाद लाने के लिए आईपी एड्रेस मिलने लगभग असंभव हो जाएंगे, जिसका अर्थ होगा - इंटरनेट पर नो एंट्री। हो सकता है कि कुछ कंप्यूटर, कुछ स्मार्टफोन और कुछ यंत्र इंटरनेट से कनेक्ट ही न हो पाएं।
इंटरनेट के धीमा पड़ने से लेकर सेवाओं के ठप्प पड़ने जैसी आशंकाएं तो हैं ही, कुछ ‘अज्ञात’ भी घटित हो सकता है, जिसका अनुमान लगाना फिलहाल मुश्किल है। ठीक वाई2के (इयर 2000) समस्या की तरह। विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि आईपीवी-4 का कोटा खत्म होने का मतलब यह है कि पारंपरिक किस्म का इंटरनेट अब समापन की ओर है। उसे अब नए ढांचे को अपनाना होगा। इस क्रिया में समय तो लगेगा ही, संक्रमण से जुड़ी बहुत सी समस्याएं भी आएंगी। नया ढांचा आईपीवी-6 पर आधारित होगा, जिसे बड़ी संख्या में कंप्यूटर और दूसरे यंत्र फिलहाल पहचानते ही नहीं। ऐसे में कई किस्मों की अनपेक्षित समस्याएं पैदा होंगी।
जिस समय इंटरनेट का चलन शुरू हुआ था, तब किसी ने नहीं सोचा था कि भविष्य में ऐसी समस्या भी आ सकती है। यह व्यवस्था सन् 1981 में बनी थी। बाद में इंटरनेट की अथाह लोकप्रियता को देखते हुए इस आशंका को समझा गया। सन् 1996 से वेब पतों की नए वर्जन, आईपीवी-6 पर काम शुरू हो गया था। यह व्यवस्था न सिर्फ मौजूदा समस्या का हल करने में सक्षम है, बल्कि आने वाले कुछ सौ सालों तक का दायित्व आसानी से संभाल सकती है, लेकिन अभी यह लागू नहीं हुई है। आज भी इंटरनेट का ज्यादातर काम पुरानी व्यवस्था (आईपीवी-4) पर ही आधारित है। हां, कुछ वर्षो से नए कंप्यूटरों और डिवाइसेज के ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों में दोनों (आईपीवी-4 और आईपीवी-6) का समर्थन दिया जाने लगा है, लेकिन पुराने सिस्टमों की संख्या असीमित है।
इंटरनेट के पतों का मायाजाल:- आपने दफ्तरों में कंप्यूटरों को आपस में तारों के जरिए जुड़ा हुआ देखा होगा। इसे कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क कहते हैं। नेटवर्क में शामिल कंप्यूटरों के बीच संदेशों और सूचनाओं का लेनदेन संभव है। इंटरनेट भी एक नेटवर्क है। एक बहुत बड़ा, विश्व व्यापी नेटवर्क। वास्तव में यह नेटवर्कों का नेटवर्क है।
सामान्य कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क कंप्यूटरों को मिलाकर बना है, लेकिन इंटरनेट असंख्य कंप्यूटर नेटवर्को को एक साथ लाने से निर्मित हुआ है। प्रश्न उठता है कि दुनिया के एक कोने में इंटरनेट से जुड़े कंप्यूटर दूसरे कोने में स्थित कंप्यूटरों से संपर्क कैसे करते हैं, उन्हें ईमेल कैसे भेज पाते हैं और उन पर रखी सामग्री को वेब पेजों के रूप में कैसे पढ़ पाते हैं। जिस तरह हर टेलीफोन या मोबाइल का एक विशिष्ट नंबर होता है, उसी तरह क्या विश्व भर में इंटरनेट से जुड़े हर कंप्यूटर का भी कोई नंबर है?
हां, सामान्य कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क या इंटरनेट से जुड़े हर कंप्यूटर की अपनी पहचान होती है। उन्हें चार भागों वाला एक नंबर आवंटित किया जाता है जिसे आईपी एड्रेस कहा जाता है। यह नंबर कुछ इस तरह का होता है- 192.168.1.140 यानी चार अंकों का जोड़ा। इन्हीं नंबरों की वजह से संकेत और संदेश संबंधित कंप्यूटर तक पहुंच पाते हैं।
जब हम किसी वेबसाइट का पता इंटरनेट ब्राउजर (इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर आदि) में डालते हैं तो यह सॉफ्टवेयर उस वेबसाइट के आईपी एड्रेस का पता लगाता है और हमें उस पते पर मौजूद सर्वर पर भेज देता है यानी इंटरनेट का सारा ढांचा आईपी एड्रेसों पर निर्भर है, लेकिन इनकी संख्या सीमित (4,29,49,67,296) है और दुनिया में कंप्यूटर बढ़ते जा रहे हैं।
खुद को माना दोषी:- विश्वव्यापी वेब (डब्ल्यू डब्ल्यू डब्ल्यू) के सह-संस्थापक और आईपीवी-4 के निर्माता विन्ट सर्फ ने कहा है कि मौजूदा संकट के लिए वह दोषी हैं। उन्होंने कहा है - सन् 1977 में जब मैंने इस पर काम शुरू किया था तब लगा था कि 4.3 अरब आईपी एड्रेस काफी होंगे। जब कंप्यूटर ही चंद दफ्तरों, प्रयोगशालाओं और विश्वविद्यालयों तक सीमित थे तो इतने सारे पतों के खत्म हो जाने की कल्पना कैसे दिमाग में आती!
क्या है समाधान:- आईपीवी-4 के तहत इंटरनेट पर उपलब्ध पतों की संख्या है- 4,29,49,67,296, यानी सवा चार अरब से कुछ ज्यादा। इस समस्या को दूर करेगी एक नई प्रणाली, जिसे आईपीवी 6 नाम दिया गया है। इसमें अंकों के चार जोड़ों की जगह आठ जोड़े होंगे और उनकी अधिकतम संख्या होगी- 340,282,366,920,938,463,463,374,607,431,768,211,45  6, जिसे गिनना भी शायद संभव नहीं। दुनिया में इतने कंप्यूटर शायद ही कभी होंगे और इतने इंटरनेट पतों की जरूरत शायद ही कभी पड़ेगी।
क्यों आई समस्या:- हालांकि आईपी एड्रेसों की कमी की बुनियादी वजह तो पुरानी व्यवस्था की अपनी सीमाएं ही हैं लेकिन हाल के वर्षों में आईटी और दूरसंचार के क्षेत्र में हुई जबरदस्त तरक्की ने समस्या को और गंभीर बना दिया। वह 2013 के मूल अनुमान से कहीं पहले ही आ खड़ी हुई है। समस्या के खास-खास कारण हैं-
-मोबाइल डिवाइसेज (फोन, आईपैड, किंडल, नेटबुक आदि) का विस्तार
- हमेशा इंटरनेट से कनेक्ट रहने वाले ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन
- विकासशील देशों में इंटरनेट के विस्तार में आई तेजी
- बड़ी कंपनियों द्वारा की गई आईपी एड्रेसों की जमाखोरी
- टीवी, कारों, वेब कैमरों आदि का इंटरनेट से जुड़ना
- वर्चुअलाइजेशन जैसी तकनीकें।
समस्या का एकमात्र समाधान नई एड्रेस व्यवस्था आईपीवी-6 को अपनाना है, लेकिन वह रातोंरात नहीं हो सकता। इंटरनेट का ढांचा असीमित आकार ले चुका है। उसे नए सिस्टम में ट्रांसफर करना होगा जो कुछ महीने या कुछ साल का समय ले सकता है। इस बीच, गूगल जैसे इंटरनेट दिग्गज तेजी से नई व्यवस्था को अपनाने में जुट गए हैं। जरूरी है कि संक्रमण काल के दौरान घबराहट से बचा जाए। आठ जून को विश्व आईपीवी-6 दिवस है। उस दिन इंटरनेट पर नई व्यवस्था को बड़े पैमाने पर आजमाकर देखा जाएगा। उस दिन गूगल, फेसबुक, याहू, अकमाई, लाइमलाइट जैसे बड़े इंटरनेट नेटवर्क अपनी सेवाएं नए पतों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए पेश करेंगे। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कामिनी जी आपकी जानकारी बड़े काम की है 
रेप + नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ 
*

----------


## kamini

*बदल जाएगा नेट के काम करने का तरीका* 

आज से दुनियाभर में इंटरनेट के काम करने का तरीका बदल जाएगा। दरअसल आज से अंकों के रूप में दिखने वाले आईपी (इंटरनेट प्रोटोकॉल) पते उपलब्ध नहीं होंगे क्योंकि इस प्रकार के उपलब्ध सभी आईपी पते आवंटित किए जा चुके हैं।
लेकिन इससे इंटरनेट काम करना बंद नहीं करेगा क्योंकि पुराने आईपी एड्रेस वर्जन-4 के स्थान पर एक नई प्रणाली इंटरनेट प्रोटोकॉल वर्जन-6 (आईपीवी6) को उपयोग में लाया जाएगा। जहां आईपीवी-4 की क्षमता सिर्फ 32 बिट थी वहीं आईपीवी-6 की क्षमता को 128 बिट तक ले जाया गया है।
मोटे तौर पर यह हुआ कि किसी डाक प्रणाली में अभी तक 32 डाकिए लगे हुए थे तो अब उसी प्रणाली में 128 लोग कार्य करेंगे। इस तरह से आईपी खत्म होने की समस्या जो एक बड़ी समस्या बन सकती थी वह इंटरनेट प्रणाली के लिए समस्या से ज्यादा वरदान बनकर आई। इससे अरबों अरब आईपी और उपलब्ध हो जाएंगे।
मालूम हो कि इंटरनेट से जुड़े प्रत्येक कम्प्यूटर को एक आईपी एड्रेस आवंटित किया जाता है। अब जबकि लाखों फोन ऑनलाइन हो चुके हैं, आईपी एड्रेस को संख्या के रूप में आवंटित करने में काफी दिक्कत हो रही है।
इंटरनेट प्रोटोकाल (आईपी) वर्जन4 की शुरुआत 80 के दशक में की गई थी। उस समय इसे 4.1 अरब आईपी पतों के लिए तैयार किया गया था। ऐसा माना जा रहा था कि यह संख्या कभी कम नहीं पड़ेगी क्योंकि वेब का विकास करने वालों ने शुरुआती चरण में सोचा था कि इंटरनेट का उपयोग केवल शैक्षणिक उद्देश्यों के लिए किया जाएगा।
आईपीए एड्रेस फोन नम्बर के तौर पर काम करता है। इसके माध्यम से सर्फ करने वाला व्यक्ति वेबसाइटों तक पहुंचता है और साथ ही ईमेल भी प्राप्त करता है। यह सर्फ करने वालों को अपने गंतव्य पर पहुंचने में मदद करता है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## draculla

कामिनी जी ip6 के आने से इन्टरनेट की क्षमता बढ़ जायेगी/ये  बात एकदम सही है/
लेकिन इसके आने से ip address नहीं दिखेगा/इस बात से मैं सहमत नहीं हूँ/
क्यूँ हर नयी टेक्नोलॉजी में उसके पुराने वर्जन को भी समा लिया जाता है/
मेरा लैपटॉप ४ साल पुराना है/यदि आज ip6 लागु कर दिया जाए तो मैं अपना नेट ip6 में कॉन्फ़िगर कर सकता हूँ/
मुझे लगता है की कुछ साल पहले से ही इस समस्या पर काम शुरू हो चूका है/

----------


## kamini

*साइबर अपराधी पोर्न साइट* 

गत  वर्ष के अध्ययन से पता चलता है कि साइबर अपराधी पोर्न साइट देखने वालों का गलत इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं. ऐसा पाया गया कि कई वेबसाइटों ने इस्तेमाल करने वालों से अवांछित तरीके से पैसा वसूलने के लिए सॉफ्टवेयर लगाए हैं.
शोधकर्ताओं ने खुद अपनी वेबसाइट बनाकर पाया कि कई उपभोक्ता आसानी से इसके शिकार हो सकते हैं. अध्ययन का संचालन इंटरनेशनल सेक्योरिटी सिस्टम लैब के कंप्यूटर सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञ डॉ गिलबर्ट वोंडरैसेक ने किया है.
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने बताया, “विभिन्न वेबसाइटों के बीच प्रतिस्पर्धा ने एक ऐसा माहौल बना दिया है जिससे बड़े पैमाने पर साइबर अपराध का खतरा पैदा हो गया है.”
अध्ययन: आंकड़ों के मुताबिक मौजूद वेबसाइटों में से तकरीबन 12 फ़ीसदी वेबसाइट किसी न किसी तरह की पोर्नोग्राफी दिखाते हैं और 24 साल से कम उम्र के 70 फ़ीसदी लोग इन वेबसाइट को देखते हैं.
अध्ययन के तहत 2,69,000 वेबसाइट का विश्लेषण किया गया. इसके तहत पता लगाया कि किन वेबसाइटों ने गलत सॉफ्टवेयर लगाया हुआ था. यह पाया गया कि 3.23 फ़ीसदी साइटों ने यूजर्स के बारे में गोपनीय जानकारी इकट्ठा करने वाली और वायरस पैदा करने वाले सॉफ्टवेयर लगाए हुए थे.
कई वेबसाइटों ने ऐसे उपाय अपनाए थे जिससे पेज से बाहर निकल पाना यूजर्स के लिए काफी मुश्किल हो. कुछ ने तो ऐसे स्क्रिप्ट का इस्तेमाल किया था जिससे लिंक पर क्लिक करने के बाद ही संबंधित वेबसाइट को ऐसे वीडियो या इमेज चले जाते थे, जिनकी उम्मीद यूजर्स ने नहीं की थी.
हाइटेक अपराधियों के लिए फायदेमंद
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने कहा कि ज्यादातर पोर्न वेबसाइट की कोशिश होती है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा यूजर उन्हें देखें.
यूजर्स की बढ़ती संख्या का कई तरीकों से इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है. लोकप्रिय वेबसाइट इसे उन लोगों को बेचती हैं जिन्हें बड़ी संख्या में दर्शकों की तलाश होती है. कभी-कभी इसका इस्तेमाल सर्च इंजिन इंडेक्स में अपनी रैंकिंग बढ़ाने के लिए किया जाता है.
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने बताया कि यह तरीका उन हाइटेक अपराधियों के लिए बड़ा ही फायदेमंद है जो बड़ी संख्या में दर्शकों का एक स्रोत चाहते हैं.
इसका परीक्षण करने के लिए शोधकर्ताओं ने अपने मन से दो वेबसाइट बनाई और इनमें मुफ़्त पोर्न सामग्री डाली.
इन वेबसाइट को देखने वाले 49,000 यूजर्स का विश्लेषण किया गया. इनमें से 20,000 लोग एक ही कंप्यूटर और ब्राउज़र का इस्तेमाल कर रहे थे और आसानी से साइबर अपराधियों का शिकार बन सकते थे.
एक ही जगह ढेर सारे शिकार
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने कहा, “एक हमलावर के तौर पर आप अपना जीवन आसान बनाना चाहते हैं और जब आपको एक ही जगह पर आसानी से 20,000 लोग मिल जाएं तो यह शिकार करने का बड़ा ही अच्छा मौका होता है.”
पहली 100 सबसे ज्यादा लोकप्रिय साइटों में कई पोर्न साइट दिखने का मतलब है कि बड़ी संख्या में लोग पोर्न साइट देखते वक्त इनके चंगुल में फंस जाते हैं.
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने कहा कि जब नुक़सान पहुंचाने वाली वेबसाइट की संख्या काफी कम हैं, ऐसे में यह पता लगा पाना काफी मुश्किल होता है कि कौन वेबसाइट नुक़सान पहुंचा सकती है और कौन नहीं.
डॉ वोंडरैसेक ने पोर्नसाइट देखने वालों को सुझाव दिया कि वे अपने सिक्युरिटी सॉफ्टवेयर को अप टू डेट रखें और ब्राउजिंग के सुरक्षित तरीकों का इस्तेमाल करें. 
धन्यवाद..!

----------


## kamini

*गूगल को नुकसान पहुंचाओ, इनाम में लाखों पाओ* 

सुनकर आपको थोड़ा अटपटा लग रहा होगा कि भला किसी कंपनी का नुकसान करने वाले को इनाम कैसे दिया जा सकता है, पर यह सच है। और यह इनाम भी किसी और की तरफ से नहीं बल्की खुद गूगल कंपनी की तरफ से ही दिया जा रहा है। दरअसल कंपनी अपनी गूगल क्रोम सर्विस को लेकर दावा कर रही है कि इसे ‘हैक’ करना नामुमकिन है।
कंपनी को यकीन है कि ऐसा करना दुनिया के किसी भी हैकर के बस में नहीं है। यही वजह है कि कंपनी ने खुद अपनी तरफ से यह ऐलान कर दिया है अगर कोई भी शख्स ‘गूगल क्रोम’ को हैक कर के दिखाता है, तो उसे इनाम के तौर पर 20,000 डॉलर यानी करीब 9 लाख रुपए दिए जाएंगे। इतना ही नहीं इनाम की इस रकम के साथ ही गूगल कंपनी की तरफ से हैकर को एक बेहतरीन लैपटॉप भी दिया जाएगा।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## man-vakil

अंतर्राष्ट्रीय महिला दिवस की आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई...
नारी शक्ति को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम

----------


## kamini

*मुसीबतें इंटरनेट डेटिंग की* 

यह इंटरनेट की सुविधा का ही चमत्कार है कि आजकल प्यार किसी एक जगह या सीमा में बंधा नहीं रहा है। प्यार के लिए अब संसार भर के दरवाजे खुल चुके हैं। इस मामले में युवाओं की पहली पसंद इंटरनेट ही है। इसमें भी इंटरनेट डेटिंग का फंडा जोर पकड़ रहा है। आजकल ऐसी कई डेटिंग वेबसाइट हैं जिनके माध्यम से लोगों को ऐसी जगहों पर दोस्ती और प्यार बढ़ाने का मौका मिलता है जो उनकी पहुंच से काफी दूर हैं।
दूरी की बाधा तो इंटरनेट ने ध्वस्त की ही है। इसके जरिए धर्म और संस्कृति की अलग-अलग पृष्ठभूमि और धर्मों के लोग रुचिपूर्वक एक-दूसरे के करीब आ रहे हैं। इंटरनेट डेटिंग युवाओं में लोकप्रिय बन गया है। यह तो देखने में आता ही है कि आज युवा अपना ज्यादातर समय इंटरनेट पर ही बिताने लगे हैं। इसे देखते हुए युवाओं को लुभाने के लिए इंटरनेट पर ही इश्क लड़ाने की दुकानें भी खुल रही है।
इनमें ज्यादातर धोखेबाज भी सक्रिय हैं जो डेटिंग के नाम पर युवाओं से पैसा भी उगाहते हैं। ये डेटिंग के लिए जिन युवतियों दिखाते हैं वे साइट के ही कर्मचारी होते हैं। अकसर जिन्हें आप लड़की मानकर इश्किया बातें करते हैं वो अकसर लड़के ही होते हैं। और अगर लड़कियां भी हो तो आपसे जो बातें होती हैं उनका महत्व जितना आपके लिए है, उतना उनके लिए कतई नहीं है। वे आपका दिल तोड़ने में कोई देर नहीं लगाएंगी। याद रखें, जब भी आप इंटरनेट के जरिए दिल लगाते हैं तो उसमें दिल टूटने के चांस ज्यादा रहते हैं।
बहाना डेटिंग का, नज़ारा सेक्स चैटिंग का:-जी हां, ज्यादातर यही होता है। ज्यादातर जिन साइट्स पर लोग डेटिंग के लिए जाते हैं वह चैट करते-करते सेक्सी अश्लील बातों का सिलसिला चल पड़ता है। और यही जी का जंजाल बनता जाता है। एक लत के रूप में आप इस काम में पैसे भी गंवाने लगते हैं क्योंकि जिससे आपको बात करनी है उसके अकाउंट में जैसे साइट पर पैसे देने पड़ते हैं। किसी महिला या पुरुष के अकाउंट में पैसे डलवाना मजबूरी बन जाती है।
यह भी देखा गया है कि कुछ लड़कियां जल्दी पैसा कमाने के लिए अकेले और तन्हा मर्दो को अपना शिकार बनाती हैं और उन्हें अपने जाल में फंसा कर पैसा ऐंठती हैं। इंटरनेट डेटिंग के बाद मिलने का सिलसिला कई बार तो सीधे ब्लैकमैलिंग तक जा पहुंचता है। इंटरनेट डेटिंग के इस बढ़ते कारोबार के साथ इसके दुष्परिणामों की संख्या भी बढ़ चुकी है। इस मायाजाल में जीवन भर का साथी भी मिल जाए, यह हजार में एक ही केस होता होगा। वैसे आपसी समझदारी और विश्वास के साथ इंटरनेट पर डेटिंग की जाए तो वह काफी लंबे समय तक चलती है और जीवन की नीरसता भी मिटती है।
बरतें सावधानी:-इंटरनेट पर डेटिंग करते समय यह ख्याल रखें कि अगर कोई बात ऐसी हो जिससे आपका दिल टूटे तो अधिक मायूस न हों, बल्कि अपने दिल को समझाएं कि यह आपकी या आपका था ही नहीं। ज्यादातर अकेलेपन में ही लोग इंटरनेट पर डेटिंग करते हैं तब जब तन्हाई में कोई साथी मिल जाता है और वह भी धोखा दे जाए तो दिल में दर्द स्वाभाविक है। इंटरनेट डेटिंग इसका विशेष ध्यान रखें अपनी निजी जानकारी सीमा में ही शेयर करें।
- कमजोरियों को कभी भी जाहिर न करें।
- कच्ची बातें ऑनलाइन लिखित मेंन दें।
- इंटरनेट पर सेक्स या सबंधित उत्तेजक मुद्दों पर जितना हो सकें कम बात करे।
- अपनी फोटो देने से बचें। जब तक दूसरे के बारे में पूरी तरह न जान लें, उसे अपना पता और मोबाइल नंबर कभी न दें।
- इंटरनेट पर अगर आपको कोई ब्लैकमैल या आपकी किसी फोटो का गलत उपयोग कर रहा है तो उसके खिलाफ तुरंत पुलिस की मदद लें।
और सबसे जरूरी बात इंटरनेट डेटिंग के बाद अगर आपको कोई मिलने के लिए बुलाए तो उसे सार्वजनिक जगह पर ही मिलें। पहली बार अकेले में या घर पर मिलना खतरे को बुलावा देना ही है। इसमें शक नहीं कि इंटरनेट डेटिंग का भी अपना मज़ा और नशा है, लेकिन इसे जिंदगी में जहर घोलने का मौका न दें। अकेलापन दूर करने का रास्ता सिर्फ यही नहीं है। कुछ भी आपत्तिजनक लगे तो इस छलावेभरी दुनिया बाहर आइए और चैन की सांस लीजिए। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*जियोलोकेशन से जानें*



तकनीक की रफ्तार काफी तेज है और अब सोशली नेट पर होना जरूरी होता जा रहा है। अब उस ईमेल को भूल जाइए, जिसे आप दिन में एक बार या कई दिनों बाद चेक करते थे और फुर्सत से उसके जवाब भेजते थे। अब तो टिवटर और फेसबुक की दुनिया है, जहां कोई न जानना चाहे तो भी आप बता देते हैं कि कुछ दिनों के लिए आप बाहर हैं, यह भी कि आप कहां, किस शहर में और क्यों। मोबाइल पर जीपीएस सेवा शुरू होने के बाद इस साल इस पर जोर रहेगा कि आपकी लोकेशन क्या है। जाहिर सी बात है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग इसका यूज करना चाहेंगे और फिर उनके और आपके लिए केवल मोबाइल के जरिए उनकी लोकेशन बताना संभव हो जाएगा।
जियोलोकेशन :- जीपीएस तकनीक को जियोलोकेशन कहते हैं, जो आपके स्मार्टफोन में ग्लोबल पोजीशनिंग सिस्टम यानी जीपीएस के एक्टीवेट होने पर काम करती है। अगर अपने स्मार्टफोन में इसे एक्टीवेट करा लिया तो इससे ये पता चलना संभव हो जाएगा कि आप लगभग किस जगह के करीब हैं। लगभग इसलिए क्योंकि कुछ विशेष जगहें ही (जैसे पार्क, क्लब या रेस्तरां आदि) आपके नेटवर्क में दी जाएंगी।
भविष्य में ऐसा संभव होगा, लेकिन फिलहाल इसके लिए इंतजार कीजिए। इससे यह न सोचिए कि इस तकनीक को एक्टीवेट कराने के बाद सब कुछ दूसरों की मर्जी से होगा और वे जान पाएंगे कि आप कहां हैं। दरअसल, आपके न चाहने पर ऐसा बिल्कुल भी संभव नहीं है।
दूसरे तकनीक के बाकी पहलुओं की तरह इसका भी एक पहलू यह होगा कि जब आप अपने बॉस या पार्टनर को न दिखाना चाहें कि आप कहां हैं तो इस एप्लीकेशन को ऑफ कर सकते हैं। बाजार में लगभग 6 हजार तरह के एप्लीकेशंस मौजूद हैं, जिनमें फोरस्क्वायर, गोवल्ला, कैफैस, ब्राइटकाइट और फेसबुक प्रमुख हैं।
खर्च :- इस तरह के ज्यादातर एप्लीकेशंस फ्री हैं, यानी इनके लिए आपको कुछ खर्च नहीं करना पड़ेगा। यही नहीं, आपके सर्विस एप्लीकेशंस में शामिल कुछ जगहें ऐसी भी होंगी जो आपके उस जगह पर मौजूद होने पर आपको कुछ कलबों या रेस्तराओं आदि की सेवाएं लेने पर छूट भी देंगी।
अपना ब्राउजर अपडेट करें:- नेट की भागती दुनिया में आपके इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर का पुराना वर्जन धीमा पड़ सकता है। ऐसे में ब्राउजिंग की स्पीड बढ़ाने के लिए इंटरनेट के अपडेट वर्जन को डाउनलोड करें
यह कैसे काम करता है:- ईसके लिए आप मोजिल्ला फायरफॉक्स या गूगल क्रोम को इंस्टॉल करा सकते हैं। ये दोनों इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर की तुलना में काफी तेज काम करते हैं। फायरफॉक्स एक ओपन सोर्स ब्राउजर है जो अपने आपको लगातार अपडेट करता रहता है। गूगल क्रोम भी एक्सप्लोरर से बेहतर है। फिर अगर आप एक्सप्लोरर ही इस्तेमाल करना चाहते हैं तो इसका एक्सप्लोरर 9 वर्जन इंस्टॉल कराएं, जो अपडेट वर्जन है।
खर्च:-इस तरह के ज्यादातर ब्राउजर्स फ्री हैं। गूगल क्रोम चूंकि गूगल की सेवा है, इसलिए इसमें कई प्रोडक्ट के विज्ञापन दिए रहते हैं।
मोबाइल फोटो सोशल सेवा:-मोबाइल केवल बात करने के लिए नहीं रहा। अब उससे कैमरे, सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर अपडेट रहने जैसे काम भी लिए जाते हैं। इसके कैमरे से फोटो खींचकर आप उस फोटो को बेहतर बना सकते हैं और फिर उसे सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर डाल सकते हैं, इसमें आप यह भी दिखा सकते हैं कि वह फोटो किस जगह ली गई है।
यह कैसे काम करता है:- इसके लिए आपके मोबाइल में वह एप्लीकेशन डाउनलोड होना चाहिए, इसके बाद आपको केवल फोटो लेना होता है और वह एप्लीकेशन जगह का नाम खुद दे देता है। इंस्टाग्राम और पिकपज जैसी सेवाएं आईफोन और एंड्रॉयड फोन में रहती हैं। एक बार जब आप सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट में फोटो देते हैं, तो उसके बाद लोग इसे पसंद कर सकते हैं या फिर इस पर अपना कमेंट भी दे सकते हैं।
खर्च:- इस तरह के ज्यादातर एप्लीकेशंस फ्री हैं, इनके लिए कुछ खर्च नहीं करना पड़ेगा।
होम बजटिंग ऑनलाइन:- आगर आप अपनी आमदनी और खर्च में संतुलन नहीं बना पा रहे हैं तो इसके लिए आप ऑनलाइन सेवा की मदद ले सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको गंबरकुलसडॉटनेट की साइट पर जाना होगा। यह आपसे आपकी मासिक आय पूछेगी और उसके हिसाब से आपका बजट तैयार कर देगी। इस तरह यह आपके लिए सलाहकार के तौर पर काम करता है।
यह कैसे काम करती है: जब आप इसमें अपनी मासिक आय दर्ज करते हैं तो यह उसको आपके अलग-अलग खर्चे (शिक्षा, मनोरंजन, यात्रा आदि) के हिसाब से संतुलित कर देता है। यह आपको सलाह भी देता है कि आप कैसे बचत कर सकते हैं और आपको कहां निवेश करना चाहिए। हालांकि इसमें ध्यान देने वाली बात यह है कि इनका गणित भारत के बजाय अमेरिका के हिसाब से होता है तो इसमें आपको दिक्कत आ सकती है।
खर्च: इसके लिए आपको कुछ खर्च नहीं करना पड़ेगा, यानी यह एप्लीकेशंस मुफ्त में यूज किए जा सकते हैं। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*फेसबुक पर महिलाएं ज्यादा लगाती हैं फोटों* 

एक अध्ययन में पता चला है कि महिलाओं को फेसबुक पर फोटो डालने का ज्यादा चस्का होता है। महिलाएं सोशल नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट का इस्तेमाल लोगों का ध्यान अपनी ओर आकर्षित करने के लिए करती हैं।
बफेलो विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं द्वारा किए गए अध्ययन में पता चला है कि महिलाएं अपने रंग-रूप को लेकर ज्यादा ही आसक्त होती हैं। अध्ययन में पाया कि ऎसी महिलाएं अछा महसूस करने और लोगों का ध्यान अपनी ओर आकर्षित करने के लिए करती हैं। इसके लिए वे अपनी फोटो को फेसबुक पर लगाती हैं।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## groopji

आपका सूत्र जानकारियों का भण्डार है आपने बहुत से अनछुए पहलुओं से अवगत कराया +रेप स्वीकारें

----------


## kamini

*टेबलेट OS के बाजार में गूगल की एंट्री* 



एंड्रॉयड तीन के साथ गूगल ने टेबलेट पीसी के बाजार में उतरने की ताल ठोंक दी है। इस क्षेत्र की चुनौतियों का सामना करने के लिए तैयार हैं। हालांकि इसे टेबलेट पीसी के लिए ही बनाया गया है, लेकिन बहुत सी मोबाइल कंपनियों ने इसको स्मार्ट फोन में इस्तेमाल करने की सुविधा भी प्रदान कर दी है। इस पर कार्य जारी है
टेबलेट पीसी का बाजार लगातार बढ़ता जा रहा है। एप्पल के आईपैड-2 के लांच के बाद से इसमें और इजाफा होने की उम्मीद है। इस बाजार में गूगल जैसे बड़े खिलाड़ी के आ कूदने के बाद इसमें रोमांच बढ़ने की उम्मीद है। गूगल ने अपना नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम एंड्रॉयड 3.0 बनाया है। यह टेबलेट के लिए ओएस बनाने का गूगल का पहला सार्थक प्रयास कहा जा सकता है। हालांकि, एंड्रॉयड जिंजरब्रेड यानी 2.3 सैमसंग गैलेक्सी टेब में भी इस्तेमाल हो चुका है, लेकिन कुछ सीमाओं के साथ। तकनीक के जानकारों की राय में एंड्रॉयड 2.3 टेबलेट जैसी बड़ी स्क्रीन के लिए बनाया ही नहीं गया था। लेकिन, उम्मीद की जा रही है कि एंड्रॉयड का यह नया अवतार 3.0 जिसे हनीकॉम्ब नाम दिया गया है, इस पूरे परिदृश्य को बदलने का मुद्दा रखता है।
एंड्रॉयड 3.0 को लांच करने से कुछ समय पहले गूगल ने इसका आधिकारिक प्रिव्यू भी जारी किया था, जिसमें इसकी खूबियों के बारे में चर्चा की गयी थी। खैर, अब गूगल ने इसे लांच भी कर दिया है। अपने इस ओएस को लांच करने के लिए कंपनी ने मोटोरोला के ग्ववउ का इस्तेमाल किया। हालांकि, यह टेबलेट इस महीने बाजार में आने वाला है, तो यानी यह गूगल का आईपैड को आधिकारिक जवाब हो सकता है।
टेबलेट पीसी की दौड़ में गूगल पिछड़ना नहीं चाहता। उसने इस बात की पुष्टि कर दी है कि फिलहाल एंड्रॉयड को केवल टेबलेट के लिए ही बनाया गया है। हालांकि, माना जा रहा है कि इसका मोबाइल वर्जन लाया जाएगा। बेशक, कुछ नये फीचर्स के साथ। एंड्रॉयड 3.0 के साथ गूगल पहली बार टेबलेट बाजार में उतरने को लेकर गंभीर नजर आ रहा है। गूगल के इस नये अवतार में भला ऐसी क्या खूबियां हैं कि यह पहले से ही स्थापित एप्पल के लिए खतरा माना जा रहा है, आइए डालते हैं एक नजर-
सॉफ्ट नेविगेशन बटन्स : एक चीज जो आप इसे देखते ही महसूस करेंगे और वो है इसमें कम बटनों की मौजूदगी। गूगल ने इस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को खासतौर पर इस तरह से डिजाइन किया है कि ज्यादातर बटन आपको स्क्रीन पर ही मिल जाएंगे। फिर चाहे वो होम स्क्रीन पर जाने का बटन हो या फिर बैक या मीनू बटन, यह सब स्क्रीन पर ही दिया गया है। यह स्क्रीन के निचले हिस्से पर दिए गए हैं। इस्तेमाल न होने की सूरत में ये मिनिमाइज हो जाते हैं।
सिस्टम बार : इस नये ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम में यह स्क्रीन की निचली ओर बायीं तरफ है, जबकि पहले ये स्क्रीन के ऊपरी हिस्से में हुआ करते थे। यह स्टेटस अपडेट्स और नोटिफिकेशन के बारे में जानकारी देता है। इस्तेमाल न होने की सूरत में यह मिनिमाइज हो जाता है, जिससे आप स्क्रीन पर ज्यादा चीजें और बेहतर तरीके से देख सकते हैं। इसमें ज्यादा पिक्चर्स और जानकारियां आसानी से शेयर की जा सकती हैं और इसके लिए एप्स भी नहीं खोलनी पड़तीं।
एक्शन बार : एप्पल के ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम मैक की ही तरह एक्शन बार विशेष तौर पर एप्लीकेशन्स के लिए बनाया गया लगता है। स्क्रीन के ऊपरी हिस्से में स्थित इस बार में ड्रॉप डाउन करके एप्स देखे जा सकते हैं। जब कोई एप्लीकेशन न चल रही हो, तो यह खुद-ब-खुद वहां से हट जाता है।
नया कीबोर्ड : बड़ी स्क्रीन के लिए कीबोर्ड को फिर से डिजाइन किया गया लगता है। गूगल ने ‘टेब’ जैसे कुछ खास बटन भी इस कीबोर्ड में जोड़े हैं। साथ ही होल्ड की को टच कर स्पेशल कैरेक्टर्स बनाये जा सकते हैं, ठीक वैसे ही जैसे कि लैपटॉप या डेस्कटॉप में शिफ्ट बटन के इस्तेमाल से बनते हैं।
कॉपी पेस्ट और बहुत कुछ : अब टेक्स्ट के किसी हिस्से को सलेक्ट करना, कॉपी और उसे पेस्ट करना पहले से ज्यादा आसान है। हालांकि, डेस्कटॉप की तरह इसमें कोई भी टेक्स्ट कॉपी करने की सुविधा नहीं है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*अपने काम में मुस्तेद 
मिस कामिनी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## kamini

> *अपने काम में मुस्तेद 
> मिस कामिनी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*लाद्दीजी, मै मिस नहीं हूँ.... मिसेस हूँ| सूत्र भ्रमण और हौसला बढ़ाने के लिये धन्यवाद......!*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *लाद्दीजी, मै मिस नहीं हूँ.... मिसेस हूँ| सूत्र भ्रमण और हौसला बढ़ाने के लिये धन्यवाद......!*


 *सॉरी मुझे पता नहीं था*

----------


## kamini

*वेब सूचना पर सेंसरशिप क्यों*



हाल ही में आपने सुना होगा,मिस्र में इंटरनेट पर लगाए गए प्रतिबंधों और उनके नतीजों को देखा है। दमनकारी सरकारें पारदर्शिता से बचने और सूचनाओं का निर्बाध आवागमन रोकने के लिए जिन माध्यमों पर प्रतिबंध की बात सबसे पहले सोचने लगी हैं, उनमें इंटरनेट की बहुत सी सेवाएं, वेबसाइटें और सुविधाएं शामिल हैं। मिस्र में ताजा आंदोलन के दौरान फेसबुक, ट्विटर और यू-ट्यूब पर पाबंदी लगा दी गई थी। चीन, ईरान और सऊदी अरब में जब-तब अंतरराष्ट्रीय वेबसाइटों पर रोक लगती ही रहती है। भारत में भी एक बार ब्लॉगिंग वेबसाइटों पर कुछ समय का प्रतिबंध लगा था।
सवाल उठता है कि क्या पूरी दुनिया को जोड़ने वाले और सूचनाओं के मुक्त प्रवाह के अंतरराष्ट्रीय माध्यम को एक राष्ट्र विशेष के नागरिकों से सिर्फ इसलिए वंचित किया जा सकता है कि वहां की सरकारें कुछ खास कारणों से इसे पसंद नहीं करतीं? क्या मानवाधिकारों की ही तरह आम लोगों का सूचना पाने और देने का अधिकार सरकारी नियम-कायदों और प्रतिबंधों के बावजूद एक बुनियादी अधिकार माना जा सकता है?
इस पर अलग-अलग लोगों के अलग-अलग मत होंगे, लेकिन इंटरनेट का ढांचा भौगोलिक सीमाओं से मुक्त है और उसके नागरिकों के अधिकारों की सुरक्षा के लिए उसमें एक अच्छा-खासा वैकल्पिक सूचना तंत्र भी मौजूद है। यह ऐसा सूचना तंत्र है जो काफी हद तक सरकारी प्रतिबंधों और नियंत्रणों की सीमाओं से मुक्त है।
मिस्र में हमने देखा कि जब सरकार ने ट्विटर पर पाबंदी लगाई तो गूगल और दूसरे आईटी उत्साहियों ने टेलीफोन के जरिए ट्वीट करने का नया रास्ता खोज निकाला। नेट पर सूचनाओं के स्वतंत्र बहाव को रोकना असंभव नहीं है, मगर उस पर पाबंदियों के ताले भी लाइलाज नहीं हैं। आइए, एक नजर डालते हैं ऐसी कुछ तकनीकी सुविधाओं पर जो इंटरनेटीय सुविधाओं की सेंसरशिप को बेअसर करने के लिए इस्तेमाल की जाती हैं।
सौभाग्य से इंटरनेट पर ही कुछ ऐसे साधन मौजूद हैं, जिनका इस्तेमाल कर प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों और वेब सेवाओं को एक्सेस किया जा सकता है। प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटें और सॉफ्टवेयर तो यह काम बखूबी अंजाम देते ही हैं, इसके लिए आईपी एड्रेस के जरिए वेबसाइट एक्सेस और गूगल ट्रांसलेशन जैसी कुछ दूसरी ट्रिक्स का इस्तेमाल भी किया जाता है। इनका इस्तेमाल उतना मुश्किल नहीं है जितना कि सुनने में लगता है।
*प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटें:-* इस कैटेगरी की वेबसाइटें प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों और यूज़र के बीच एक कड़ी का काम करती हैं। ये ब्लॉक की गई वेबसाइट का असली डोमेन नेम छिपा लेती हैं और उन्हें इस तरह पेश करती हैं जैसे वे प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइट का ही एक हिस्सा हों। इंटरनेट ब्राउजर और वेब ब्लॉकिंग सॉफ्टवेयर को प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइट का यूआरएल (वेब पता) ही दिखाई देता है। वह अपनी सूची में उसकी ब्लॉकिंग स्टेटस देखते हैं और उसे ग्रीन सिग्नल दे देते हैं। यह अलग बात है कि प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइट की एक छोटी सी पट्टी को छोड़कर पूरी स्क्रीन पर प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइट की सामग्री ही दिख रही होती है।
ऐसी वेबसाइटों का इस्तेमाल बेहद आसान है। आम तौर पर इनके होमपेज पर एक टेक्स्ट बॉक्स बना रहता है जिसमें प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइट का यूआरएल लिखना होता है, वैसे ही जैसे आप इंटरनेट ब्राउजर की एड्रेस बार में लिखते हैं। बस, आगे बढ़ने के लिए बटन दबाते ही प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइट हाजिर हो जाती है। प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटों का सकारात्मक पहलू यह है कि आपको किसी सॉफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड या इंस्टॉल करने की जरूरत नहीं होती (कई कंप्यूटरों में सॉफ्टवेयर इन्स्टालेशन पर भी पाबंदी होती है), लेकिन इनकी एक कमी भी है और वह यह कि दूसरी वेबसाइटों की तरह इन्हें भी ब्लॉक किया जा सकता है। दूसरे, कई प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटों पर विज्ञापनों की भरमार होती है।
*प्रॉक्सी तथा वीपीएन सॉफ्टवेयर:* जिन कंप्यूटरों पर सॉफ्टवेयर इंस्टॉलेशन की छूट नहीं है, उनमें यह विकल्प नहीं चलेगा। अलबत्ता, अगर ऐसा नहीं है तो एक बार प्रॉक्सी सॉफ्टवेयर इंस्टॉल करने के बाद आप प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों की तरफ से निश्चिंत हो सकते हैं। इनके जरिए प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों की एक्सेस लगभग उतनी ही आसान है जितनी सामान्य वेबसाइटों की होती है। प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटों के जरिए ब्लॉक्ड साइटों के इस्तेमाल की रफ्तार धीमी होती है, लेकिन सॉफ्टवेयरों के मामले में ऐसी कोई सीमा नहीं होती। फिर आप बेवजह के विज्ञापनों के झंझट से भी बच जाते हैं। इंटरनेट पर कई प्रॉक्सी सॉफ्टवेयर फ्री डाउनलोड के लिए उपलब्ध हैं।
इन सॉफ्टवेयरों में एनक्रिप्शन तकनीकों का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है जिसकी बदौलत वे अपनी तमाम गतिविधियों को दूसरों की नजरों से छिपाने में सक्षम हैं। ऐसे ज्यादातर सॉफ्टवेयर न सिर्फ मूल वेबसाइट के डोमेन नेम बल्कि आईपी एड्रेस को भी दूसरों की नजरों से बचाते हैं। इतना ही नहीं, वे यूज़र को अपनी पहचान छिपाने में भी मदद करते हैं और वेब सर्फिंग का रिकॉर्ड (history) मिटाने में भी।
कई प्रॉक्सी सॉफ्टवेयर सिर्फ अंग्रेजी वेबसाइटों के लिए ही होते हैं जबकि कुछ (जैसे टोर, हॉटस्पॉट शील्ड और एक्सपैटशील्ड) में एक से अधिक भाषाओं को समर्थन प्राप्त है। अगर आपको अंग्रेजी से इतर किसी भाषा की वेबसाइट देखनी है तो डाउनलोड से पहले यह पक्का कर लें कि वह सॉफ्टवेयर संबंधित भाषा को सपोर्ट करता है या नहीं। डाउनलोड करने के बाद सॉफ्टवेयर को किसी अच्छे एंटी-स्पाईवेयर के जरिए जरूर जांच लें। इसके लिए एक फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर स्पाईबोट सर्च एंड डिस्ट्रॉय का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।
*कुछ और ट्रिक्स:* प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों को एक्सेस करने के लिए प्रॉक्सी वेबसाइटों और सॉफ्टवेयरों के इस्तेमाल के अलावा भी कुछ ट्रिक्स अपनाई जाती हैं। गूगल ट्रांसलेशन ट्रिक ऐसी ही एक कारगर ट्रिक है। गूगल ने वेब पेजों को विभिन्न भाषाओं के बीच अनुवाद करके पढ़ने के लिए ट्रांसलेट नामक सेवा (translate.google.com) विकसित की है। इसमें कुछ भाषाओं की वेबसाइटों को दूसरी भाषाओं में कामचलाऊ अनुवाद करके पढ़ना संभव है। इस क्रिया में गूगल मूल वेबसाइट का कंटेंट लेकर उसे अनुवाद करके दिखाता है। अंतिम परिणाम गूगल के वेब पते के रूप में दिखाई देता है। इसी वजह से बहुत से लोग इसका इस्तेमाल प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों को एक्सेस करने के आसान विकल्प के रूप में भी करते हैं।
गूगल की अनुवाद सेवा बेबलफिश (babelfish.yahoo.com) भी यही काम करती है, लेकिन इस सुविधा की सीमा यही है कि आप यहां वेब पेज को किसी दूसरी भाषा में पढ़ सकते हैं, मूल भाषा में नहीं। पहले गूगल ट्रांसलेट में दोनों तरफ समान भाषा की सेटिंग (जैसे अंग्रेजी से अंग्रेजी में अनुवाद) रखने पर वेब पेज ज्यों-के-त्यों दिखाई देते थे, लेकिन अब ऐसा करने पर एरर मैसेज दिखाया जाता है।
एक और ट्रिक सर्च इंजनों का इस्तेमाल है। गूगल वेबपेजों की एक प्रति अपने भंडार में स्टोर करके रख लेता है जिसे कैश्ड पेज कहा जाता है। संबंधित वेबसाइट का पेज सर्च करके ‘कैश्ड’ (Cached) लिंक दबाने पर मूल वेब पेज दिखाई देता है। हालांकि वेब पते के रूप में गूगल कैश का पता दिखाया जाता है। समस्या यह है कि इस तरह के वेब पेजों की संख्या सीमित होती है और ‘कैश्ड’ पेज पुराने हो सकते हैं। जिन वेबपेजों को देखने के लिए मूल वेबसाइट पर लॉग इन करने की जरूरत होती है, वे कैश के दायरे में नहीं आते।
वेबसाइटों को उनके डोमेन नेम के साथ-साथ आईपी एड्रेस (अंकों के चार जोड़ों में दिया जाने वाला वेब पता) के रूप में भी एक्सेस किया जा सकता है। जैसे फेसबुक का आईपी एड्रेस 69.63.181.12 है। इंटरनेट ब्राउजर में वेब पते की जगह इसे डालने से भी वेबसाइट खुल जाती है। हालांकि इस विधि की दो सीमाएं हैं।
पहली, कई वेब सर्वरों पर सीधे आईपी एड्रेस के जरिए वेबसाइट एक्सेस करने संबंधी सेटिंग नहीं होती। दूसरे, कुछ वेब ब्लॉकिंग सॉफ्टवेयर डोमेन नेम के साथ-साथ आईपी एड्रेस को भी ब्लॉक कर देते हैं।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*जासूस है इंटरनेट-असांजे*



विकिलीक्स के खुलासों के जरिए विश्व भर की गुप्त जानकारियों को आम लोगों की पहुँच में लाने वाले जूलियन असांजे का कहना है कि इंटरनेट अब तक का सबसे खतरनाक जासूस है और इससे काफी संभल कर रहने की जरूरत है।
ब्रिटेन के कैंब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय के विद्यार्थियों से अपनी बातचीत के दौरान असांजे ने कहा कि अपने तमाम फायदों के बावजूद इंटरनेट ने लोगों की आवाज को दबाने में सरकारों की काफी मदद भी की है।इंटरनेट को अभिव्यक्ति को दबाने की सबसे कारगर तकनीक का नाम देते हुए असांजे ने कहा कि यह एक दोधारी तलवार की तरह है जो अगर आपको फायदा पहुँचाता है तो आपके खिलाफ भी कई लोगों का मददगार बन सकता है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*कभी भी बंद हो सकता है आपका नेट*



भारत में इस समय सात करोड़ इंटरनेट कनेक्शन हैं और इसकी रफ्तार 25 प्रतिशत की दर से बढ़ती जा रही है लेकिन एक बात जो बहुत कम लोग जानते हैं वह है कि किसी का भी इंटरनेट कनेक्शन कभी भी बंद हो सकता है।भारत सरकार ने 2008 के आईटी ऐक्ट में एक संशोधन करके यह अधिकार अपने हाथ में ले लिया है कि वह या उसकी कोई भी सुरक्षा एजेंसी किसी भी व्यक्ति या संस्थान का इंटरनेट कनेक्शन कभी भी बंद कर सकती है। इंटरनेट कनेक्शन देश की सुरक्षा के नाम पर काटा जा सकता है और इसकी अवहेलना करने वाले को सात साल की सजा हो सकती है। इंटरनेट कनेक्शन काटने को किल स्विट कहते हैं इसके समर्थकों का कहना है कि इससे अफवाहें फैलने से रोका जा सकता है साथ ही झूठी सूचना देने पर भी रोक लगाई जा सकती है। दुनिया में कम ही देश हैं जहां यह व्यवस्था मौजूद है लेकिन बहुत से लोग इसका विरोध कर रहे हैं। उनका कहना है कि देश की सुरक्षा के नाम पर ऐसे अधिकार लेना उचित नहीं है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*भाई वाह आप तो कमाल पर कमाल कर रही हैं कामिनी जी*

----------


## kamini

*खेलें वर्चुअल होली*



फाल्गुनी पूर्णिमा वाला रंगीली होली का मौका फिर सामने है, लेकिन घर से दूर शहर में और वहां भी व्यस्त जिन्दगी। ऐसे में होली का लुत्फ भला कैसे उठाएं? इस सवाल का मस्त-मस्त सा जवाब है - वर्चुअल होली खेलिए। यहां भी होली का हर रंग मौजूद है।
इस बार यह इसलिए भी जरूरी लग रहा है, क्योंकि रेलों का बुरा हाल होने से भी बहुत लोग अपने घरों पर नहीं जा पा रहे। ऐसे में नेटफ्रेंडी युवा आजकल वर्चुअल होली से अपने यार-दोस्तों और दूर बैठे ही परिवार वालों को रंग रहे हैं। सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट ऑरकुट पर तो वर्चुअल होली की जैसे बहार सी छा गई है। कई सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट्स के अलावा होली पर बनी खास वेबसाइट्स पर जाकर भी ऑनलाइन होली का लुत्फ उठ सकते हैं। इंटरनेट पर इस तरह की कई ऑनलाइन वेबसाइट मौजूद हैं, जिनकी मदद से आप अपने चाहने वालों को वर्चुअल रंगों से सराबोर कर सकते हैं। इन ऑनलाइन वेबसाइट्स से आप तरह-तरह के होली के ग्रीटिंग कार्ड्स, होली की कोटेशंस, गुगगुदाते एसएमएस और अन्य कई तरह से होली की शुभकामनाएं अपने शुभचिंतकों तक पहुँचा सकते हैं, वो भी अपने मनपसंद रंगों में भर कर। अब तो वर्चुअल होली कार्ड भी इतने मजेदार हैं कि इसे पाने वाला भी किसी दूसरे को फारवर्ड किए बिना रह नहीं पाता। यूँ तो आजकल हर पर्व और त्योहार पर ऑनलाइन शुभकामनाएँ देने का चलन हो गया है पर होली के मौके पर ऑनलाइन शुभ भावना के रंगों की बौछार का भी अलग ही आनंद है। और यही क्यों कुछ खास और अनोखा भी है जो इंटरनेट पर मौजूद है। ऑनलाइन गेम्स में भी होली के खास खेल विराजमान हैं। खास इसलिए, क्योंकि इससे भी वर्चुअल होली का पूरा मजा लूटा जा सकता है। न कहीं बाहर जाना और न ही किसी को घर बुलाना। बस ऑनलाइन होली आप बॉलीवुड की नायिकाओं से लेकर नेताओं तक से खेल सकते हैं।
होली पर निशाना लगाने का मजा लेना है तो गुब्बारे फोड़ने और उन्हें गिनकर विजेता बनने का भी विकल्प ऑनलाइन है। बस, निशाना लगाते वक्त अपने की-बोर्ड ऐरो यानी तीर वाले निशान के दो बटनों का इस्तेमाल चतुराई से करना होगा। ये दोनों बटन स्ट्राइकर को दाएं-बाएं ले जाएंगे और निशाना साधने में मदद भी करेंगे। जब निशाना सध जाए, तो जमकर फोड़िए गुब्बारे। वो भी स्पेस बार का इस्तेमाल करके। इसमें जीतना है तो कम से कम सौ में से 60 निशाने सही लगाने होंगे। ऐसा ही एक गेम है उन राहगीरों पर गुब्बारे फोड़ने का, जो आपसे भी ज्यादा चालाक हैं और अकसर बचकर निकल जाते हैं।
हालांकि गेम के अलावा आप इंटरनेट से बेहद लुभावने स्क्रीन सेवर भी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं। इनमें होली आपके डेस्कटॉप पर लगातार चलती रहेगी। और यही क्यों ब्लॉग्स पर होली की खासी धूम मची है। यहां आपको होली की हुड़दंगी रचनाओं के अलावा होली के गाने डाउनलोड करने का मौका भी मिलता है। होली के तमाम तरह के फिल्मी और गैरफिल्मी गाने आप देख-सुन सकते हैं नेट पर। लेकिन यह काम सावधानी से करें, कई जगह होली केवल व्यस्कों वाली भी है। होली पर होली हंगामा.कॉम से लेकर होली गिफ्ट तक की दर्जनों साइटें गूगल की एक सर्च क्लिक पर आपके सामने होंगी। तो देर किस बात की। जब चाहें जितनी चाहें होली खेलिए और मजा लूटिए।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*ज्ञान का भंडार है यह सूत्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो स्वीकार करें*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बदिया है सूत्र .....................

----------


## kamini

*यू-ट्यूब जनता का अपना टीवी*




जिनकी सफलता को कभी संदिग्ध माना जा रहा था, वे वीडियो शेयरिंग वेबसाइटें देखते ही देखते, इंटरनेट के दबंगों में शामिल हो चुकी हैं। यू-ट्यूब तो ऑनलाइन वीडियो का पर्याय ही बन गई है। इंटरनेट एक्सेस संबंधी आंकड़ों पर निगाह रखने वाली कॉम स्कोर की ताजा रपट के अनुसार यह फेनोमेनन इतना बढ़ चुका है कि ऑनलाइन आने वाले 80 प्रतिशत तक लोगों ने यू ट्यूब का रुख किया है।
ऑनलाइन वीडियो शेयरिंग की लोकयिता लगभग उसी अंदाज में बढ़ रही है, जैसे सर्च इंजनों और सोशल नेटवर्किंग की बढ़ी थी। एलेक्सा के ताजा आंकड़ों के अनुसार, गूगल और फेसबुक के बाद यू-ट्यूब विश्व में तीसरे नंबर की सबसे लोकप्रिय वेबसाइट बन चुकी है। उसकी सफलता इन दोनों के मुकाबले ज्यादा चौंकाती है। सर्च इंजन और सोशल नेटवर्किंग के बिना तो आज की दुनिया में काम चलाना लगभग असंभव है, लेकिन यू-ट्यूब? वह तो विशुद्ध मनोरंजन का माध्यम है! क्या मनोरंजन संबंधी हमारी रुचियां इंटरनेट की दिशा में शिफ्ट हो रही हैं?
ताजा रपटें तो यही संकेत देती है, पिछले मात्र दो माह में 7 अरब से भी ज्यादा बार लोगों ने यू-ट्यूब वीडियो देखे हैं। इसके साथ ही साथ उन्होंने लगभग 5 अरब वीडियो विज्ञापन भी देख डाले हैं। क्या आपने कभी सोचा था कि इंटरनेट और कंप्यूटर का इस्तेमाल कभी इतना स्वाभाविक और आम हो जाएगा? यू-ट्यूब ने हमारी मनोरंजन की आदतों को ही बदल कर रख दिया है।
विकसित देशों में यू-ट्यूब जैसी साइटों को टेलीविजन और फिल्मों के लिए खतरा माना जाने लगा है। उस पर डाले जाने वाले वीडियो भौगोलिक सीमाओं से मुक्त होकर करोड़ों लोगों द्वारा देखे जा रहे हैं। टेलीविजन और फिल्मों को तो आज तक इस तरह का प्लेटफॉर्म नहीं मिला जिसका दायरा इतना व्यापक और रफ्तार इतनी त्वरित हो!
स्थिति यह है कि जिस यू-ट्यूब पर अपनी सामग्री डाले जाने को लेकर टेलीविजन चैनल, फिल्म कंपनियां और प्रोड्यूसर हो-हल्ला मचा रहे थे, आज वे भी उसके सदस्य बनकर वहां अपने कार्यक्रमों को डाल रहे हैं। यू-ट्यूब की शक्ति, लोकप्रियता और पहुंच इतनी बढ़ चुकी है कि उसे नजरंदाज करना किसी के लिए संभव नहीं। आम लोगों के साथ-साथ फिल्मी हस्तियां, राजनैतिक दिग्गज, नवोदित अभिनेता, प्रचार की आकांक्षी कंपनियां, मीडिया और यहां तक कि शिक्षण संस्थान भी यू-ट्यूब का योग कर रहे हैं।
टेलीविजन से अलग:-टेलीविजन के विपरीत, यू-ट्यूब पर कोई भी वीडियो देखने का निश्चित समय नहीं है। इंटरनेट आधारित अन्य सामग्रियों की तरह यहां वीडियो को देखने का समय तय करना उपभोक्ता के हाथ में है। यानी कंज्यूमर है किंग। खाली वक्त में कुछ मनोरंजक चीज देखना चाहते हैं, तो यू-ट्यूब पर डाले गए ताजा वीडियोज पर एक नजर डाल लीजिए। हो सकता है, कुछ बहुत मजेदार, बहुत मनोरंजक या बहुत उपयोगी वीडियो मिल जाए।
किसी टीवी चैनल का कोई कार्यक्रम देखने से रह गए? यू-ट्यूब पर खोज करके देखिए शायद किसी ने वहां डाल दिया हो। कोई सिद्ध संगीत कार्यक्रम नहीं देख सके? हो सकता है, वह यू-ट्यूब पर मौजूद हो। अब तो यू-ट्यूब पर लाइव कन्सर्ट भी होने लगे हैं, जिन्हें एक ही समय पर लाखों लोग देखते हैं।
मगर यू-ट्यूब की असली ताकत आप-हम जैसे आम लोग ही हैं। उस पर डाले गए वीडियोज में से अधिकांश सामान्य इंटरनेट उपभोक्ताओं द्वारा अपलोड किए गए हैं। ऐसा आप भी कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए न तो वीडियोग्राफी में दक्षता की जरूरत है और न ही किसी अच्छी पटकथा की। मैंने कुछ समय पहले मुंबई में एक ऐसी बरात देखी, जिसमें दूल्हा घोड़ी पर नहीं बल्कि किसी व्यक्ति के कंधे पर बैठकर जा रहा था।
अगर मैंने उसका वीडियो लिया होता तो शायद वह यू-ट्यूब पर लोकप्रिय हो सकता था। इस वेबसाइट पर सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय होने वाले वीडियो कोई बहुत शानदार क्वालिटी वाले या प्रोफेशनल वीडियो नहीं हैं। वे दैनिक जीवन से जुड़े ऐसे ही मजेदार वीडियो हैं, जैसे कि बस में बैठे दो यात्रियों की बातचीत का वीडियो, या फिर पियानो बजाती हुई बिल्ली, हंसता हुआ शिशु, अपनी दैनिक गतिविधियों का प्रसारण करती युवतियां, बेहद खराब आवाज वाला गायक, एक बच्चे का दूसरे की उंगली काट लेना (दस करोड़ बार देखा गया), दंत चिकित्सक द्वारा एनेस्थीसिया दिए जाने के बाद एक बच्चों की प्रतिक्रिया (डेविड आटर डेन्टिस्ट), नाचता हुआ तोता, बेयोंसी नोवेल्स के गाने पर नृत्य करता हुआ एक शिशु आदि आदि।
दर्शक बना प्रोड्यूसर:-यू-ट्यूब की वेबसाइट खोलते ही जिस वाक्य पर सबकी नजर पड़ती है वह है- ‘ब्रॉडकास्ट योअरसेल्फ’, यानी अपने आपको प्रसारित कीजिए। लीजिए, इंटरनेट-युग में आम यूज़र की शक्ति और बढ़ गई- वह दर्शक की भूमिका से ऊपर उठकर वीडियो-प्रोडय़ूसर की भूमिका में आ गया है! आज शहर-शहर और गली-गली में लोग यू-ट्यूब का आनंद ले रहे हैं।
वे अपने ही जैसे अन्य लोगों के डाले हुए मनोरंजक वीडियो देखते हैं और खुद भी अपने आसपास की घटनाओं के वीडियो अपलोड करते हैं। और उन्हें देखती है पूरी दुनिया। ई-मेल ने जिस तरह संदेशों के आदान दान में क्रांति की, ब्लॉगिंग ने जिस कार आम आदमी की रचनात्मकता को विश्व व्यापी मंच दिया, उसी तरह यू-ट्यूब और उसके जैसी अन्य वीडियो-होस्टिंग वेबसाइटों ने इंटरनेट से जुड़े हर उस व्यक्ति को जिसके पास एक कामचलाऊ वीडियो कैमरा या कैमरा फोन है, छोटे परदे का स्टार बनने का मौका दे दिया है।
फरवरी 2005 में चैड हर्ली, स्टीव चेन और जावेद करीम ने सैन ब्रूनो (कैलीफोर्निया) में यू-ट्यूब वेबसाइट शुरू की थी। वह इतनी तेजी से लोकप्रिय हुई कि साल भर के भीतर ही गूगल ने उसे 1. 65 अरब डालर (लगभग 8000 करोड़ रुपए) में खरीद लिया। यू-ट्यूब क्रांति के आने से पहले आम आदमी की भूमिका सिर्फ दर्शक की थी।
इंटरनेट पर वीडियो का योग भी तकनीकी जटिलताओं और बाधाओं की जकड़बंदी का शिकार था। वेबसाइटों पर वीडियो का प्रसारण तो दूर, इंटरनेट पर मौजूद वीडियो को कंप्यूटर पर ढंग से देख पाना भी मुश्किल था।
आप जानते ही हैं कि सामान्य वीडियो फाइलों का आकार बहुत बड़ा होता है। स्ट्रीमिंग तकनीकों के आने से पहले कोई भी वीडियो देखने के लिए पहले इंटरनेट से उसकी पूरी फाइल डाउनलोड करनी होती थी। एक मिनट का वीडियो डाउनलोड होने में ही एक घंटा ले लेता था। मगर यू-ट्यूब ने एक झटके में सारी जटिलताओं को समाप्त कर दिया।
उसने लैश वीडियो फॉरमैट का योग करते हुए वीडियो फाइलों का आकार बहुत छोटा कर दिया और ऊपर से स्ट्रीमिंग के जरिए यह सुनिश्चित कर दिया कि आप पूरा वीडियो डाउनलोड किए बिना ही उसे देख सकें। इस क्रिया में वीडियो लिंक पर क्लिक करने के कुछ सैकंड के भीतर ही उसका प्रसारण शुरू हो जाता है और वीडियो का बाकी हिस्सा पृष्ठभूमि में डाउनलोड होता रहता है। यू-ट्यूब का सबसे सफल तकनीकी पहलू यह है कि वह लगभग हर फॉरमैट के वीडियो को फ्लैश फॉरमैट में बदलने में सक्षम है। उन्हें देखने के लिए कोई अलग सॉफ्टवेयर भी नहीं चाहिए।
फायदे कई तरह के:-कई लोगों ने यू-ट्यूब पर अपनी लोकप्रियता का अलग-अलग ढंग से लाभ उठाया है। इस वेबसाइट ने हॉलीवुड को कुछ अच्छे कलाकार और मीडिया को कुछ अच्छे श्रोता दिए हैं। घर में ही बनाए संगीत वीडियो के कारण यू-ट्यूब पर सिद्ध और चर्चित हुई बो बरहम को दो-तीन हॉलीवुड फिल्मों के लिए साइन किया जा चुका है। उनका अपना टीवी शो भी शुरू हो रहा है और सीडी रिलीज होने वाली है।
माइकल बकले जैसे कार्यक्रम स्तोताओं ने तो यू-ट्यूब के जरिए एकाध करोड़ की कमाई कर डाली है। बकले द्वारा यू-ट्यूब के जरिए प्रसारित किया जाने वाला कार्यक्रम ‘सेलिब्रिटी चैटर शो‘ बेहद लोकप्रिय है। इतना लोकप्रिय कि उसे दसियों करोड़ बार देखा जा चुका है। हालांकि उन्होंने वीडियो बनाने या फिर टेलीविजन श्रोता के रूप में काम करने के लिए कोई विधिवत शिक्षण नहीं लिया है मगर सेलिब्रिटीज पर केंद्रित उनका मजाकिया कार्यक्रम चल निकला। वह इतना चला कि बकले ने नौकरी छोड़ दी और अब पूर्णकालिक यू-ट्यूबर हो गए हैं।
अपने यू-ट्यूब पेज पर लगे विज्ञापनों से एक लाख डालर (पचास लाख रुपए) तक की आय अर्जति कर लेने के बाद उन्हें लगा कि अब उन्हें इसी पर ध्यान देना चाहिए। हालांकि यह सफलता बहुत जल्दी और आसानी से हासिल नहीं हुई। वे पिछले एक साल से हर हफ्ते कम से कम 40 घंटे का समय यू-ट्यूब को अर्पित कर रहे थे। आप भी आजमाकर देखिए, शायद आपकी सक्सेस स्टोरी यू-ट्यूब पर इंतजार कर रही हो।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*इस ईमेल से बच के रहना!* 



अगर आपको भी कोई ऐसा ईमेल प्राप्त होता है जिसमें टैक्स रिफंड दिलाने के नाम पर आपके खाते का ब्यौरा मांगा जाता है, तो सावधान हो जाइए। दरअसल 31 मार्च यानी मौजूदा वित्त वर्ष की अंतिम तारीख के नजदीक आने के साथ ही साइबर ठग काफी सक्रिय हो गए हैं। इसके लिए वे फिशिंग अटैक या फर्जी अलर्ट की मदद लेते हैं। ऐसे में किसी भी अनजान ई-मेल या लिंक को फॉलो करने से पहले सतर्कता बरतें। अपने बैंक खाते का ब्यौरा ऑनलाइन न दें। कई लोगों की इस तरह की शिकायत की है कि उन्हे एक ईमेल मिला है जिसमें इनकम टैक्स रिफंड उपलब्ध होने की बात कही गई है। एक बार इसे क्लिक करने पर यूजर सीधे इनकम टैक्स डिपार्टमेंट की साइट से मिलती-जुलती किसी साइट तक पहुंच जाता है। वहां पर उनसे एक फॉर्म में पर्सनल फाइनेंशल डिटेल भरने को कहा जाता है। यह डिटेल सीधे साइबर फ्रॉड कर रहे शख्स तक पहुंच जाती है, जो आपके क्रेडिट कार्ड या बैंक अकाउंट से सेकंडों में रकम उड़ा सकता है। मैकेफी लैब्स के टेक्निकल प्रॉडक्ट मैनेजर वीनू थॉमस के मुताबिक, कई लोग इनकम टैक्स रिटर्न ऑनलाइन फाइल करते हैं। ऐसे समय में ही साइबर क्रिमिनल ई-मेल के जरिये फिशिंग अटैक करते हैं। इसके तहत ऐसी वेबसाइट बना दी जाती हैं जो हूबहू सरकारी विभाग वाली साइट लगती है। फिर फर्जी साइट पर व्यक्तिगत जानकारी ले ली जाती है। इनकम टैक्स के एक अधिकारी के मुताबिक, विभाग ग्राहकों को कभी भी टैक्स रिफंड जैसे मसलों पर ई-मेल नहीं भेजता और न ही फाइनेंशल डिटेल ऑनलाइन पूछता है। हम लोगों को टैक्स क्रेडिट स्टेटमेंट ऑनलाइन चेक करते समय अपना यूजर आईडी और पासवर्ड बदलते रहने की सलाह देते हैं।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*रोज 20 हजार यूजर होंगे फेसबुक से बाहर*

सामाजिक नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट ने निर्णय लिया है कि वह प्रतिदिन लगभग 20 हजार यूजर को फेसबुक से बाहर करेगा। फिलहाल ग्लोबल स्तर पर 70 लाख बच्चे फेसबुक से जुड़े हुए हैं। फेसबुक के प्रमुख गोपनीयता सलाहकार मोजिला थॉम्पसन का कहना है कि बच्चे अपनी उम्र के बारे में झूठ बोलकर फेसबुक के सदस्य बन गए हैं। इसलिए हमलोगों नें निर्णय लिया है कि इन बच्चों को फेसबुक पर बैन किया जाएगा। हमलोग प्रतिदिन 20 हजार बच्चों को बाहर करने का फैसला लिए हैं। हेराल्ड सन ने खुलासा किया है कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया में फेसबुक यूज करने वालों में एक तिहाई बच्चे हैं जो गलत पहचान और उम्र बताकर फेसबुक यूज कर रहे हैं। फिलहाल हमारा मकसद इन बच्चों को फेसबुक से अलग करना है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Raman46

> *रोज 20 हजार यूजर होंगे फेसबुक से बाहर*
> 
> सामाजिक नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट ने निर्णय लिया है कि वह प्रतिदिन लगभग 20 हजार यूजर को फेसबुक से बाहर करेगा। फिलहाल ग्लोबल स्तर पर 70 लाख बच्चे फेसबुक से जुड़े हुए हैं। फेसबुक के प्रमुख गोपनीयता सलाहकार मोजिला थॉम्पसन का कहना है कि बच्चे अपनी उम्र के बारे में झूठ बोलकर फेसबुक के सदस्य बन गए हैं। इसलिए हमलोगों नें निर्णय लिया है कि इन बच्चों को फेसबुक पर बैन किया जाएगा। हमलोग प्रतिदिन 20 हजार बच्चों को बाहर करने का फैसला लिए हैं। हेराल्ड सन ने खुलासा किया है कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया में फेसबुक यूज करने वालों में एक तिहाई बच्चे हैं जो गलत पहचान और उम्र बताकर फेसबुक यूज कर रहे हैं। फिलहाल हमारा मकसद इन बच्चों को फेसबुक से अलग करना है। 
> धन्यवाद...!


पहचान कैसे होगी कामिनी जी 
कौन बूढ़ा कौन बच्चा और कौन जबान ?

----------


## kamini

> पहचान कैसे होगी कामिनी जी 
> कौन बूढ़ा कौन बच्चा और कौन जबान ?


ये तो मोजिला थॉम्पसन और  हेराल्ड सन ही जाने|

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *रोज 20 हजार यूजर होंगे फेसबुक से बाहर*
> 
> सामाजिक नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट ने निर्णय लिया है कि वह प्रतिदिन लगभग 20 हजार यूजर को फेसबुक से बाहर करेगा। फिलहाल ग्लोबल स्तर पर 70 लाख बच्चे फेसबुक से जुड़े हुए हैं। फेसबुक के प्रमुख गोपनीयता सलाहकार मोजिला थॉम्पसन का कहना है कि बच्चे अपनी उम्र के बारे में झूठ बोलकर फेसबुक के सदस्य बन गए हैं। इसलिए हमलोगों नें निर्णय लिया है कि इन बच्चों को फेसबुक पर बैन किया जाएगा। हमलोग प्रतिदिन 20 हजार बच्चों को बाहर करने का फैसला लिए हैं। हेराल्ड सन ने खुलासा किया है कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया में फेसबुक यूज करने वालों में एक तिहाई बच्चे हैं जो गलत पहचान और उम्र बताकर फेसबुक यूज कर रहे हैं। फिलहाल हमारा मकसद इन बच्चों को फेसबुक से अलग करना है। 
> धन्यवाद...!


 *यह कैसे पता चलेगा कौन बच्चा है कौन बालिग ????????????????*

----------


## kamini

*स्मार्टफोन से सुविधाएं हटाने के निर्देश*



अमेरिकी सांसदों ने गुगल, रिम और एप्पल जैसे स्मार्टफोन निर्माता कंपनियों को हाल ही में लांच किए गए उस साफ्टवेयर को हटाने के लिए अल्टीमेटम दिया है जो शराब पीकर गाडी चलाने वालों की पुलिस चौकियों से बच निकलने में मदद करता है।
स्मार्टफोन कंपनियां यातायात नियमों से हुई परेशानियां और इससे बच निकलने संबंधी विज्ञापनों से उपभोक्ताओं को लुभा रही हैं। चार सीनेटरों ने इन कंपनियों को एक पत्र लिखकर इस साफ्टवेयर को हटाने की मांग की है। गौरतलब है कि इन कंपनियों ने ऎसे साफ्टवेयर का निर्माण किया है जिसमें स्पीड कैमरा और नशे में गाडी चलाने वाले जांच क्षेत्र का पता लगाने में चालक की सहायता करता है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*169 रुपए में इस्तेमाल कीजिए अनलिमिटेड इंटरनेट*



भारत में वायरलेस इंटरनेट सर्विस देने वाली सबसे बड़ी कंपनी रिलायंस कम्युनिकेशन्स ने अपनी इंटरनेट दरों में भारी कटौती का ऐलान कर दिया है। अब रिलायंस के प्रीपेड उपभोक्ता मात्र 169 रुपए में अनलिमिटेड इंटरनेट का लुत्फ उठा सकते हैं। यही नहीं कंपनी ने यूएसबी स्टीक मोडेम की कीमत को भी घटा कर मात्र 1099 रुपए कर दिया है। कंपनी की तरफ से इस बेहद खास ऑफर का ऐलान करते हुए रिलायंस कम्यूनिकेशन्स के प्रेसिडेंट (वायरलेस बिजनेस) महेश प्रसाद ने कहा कि कंपनी ने यह कदम इस लिए उठाया है ताकि देश में वायरलेस इंटरनेट की उपलब्धता बढ़ सके। कंपनी को उम्मीद है कि कीमतों में हुई इस भारी भरकम कटौती के बाद ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग वायरलेस इंटरनेट सेवा का लुत्फ उठा सकेंगे। आपको बता दें कि देशभर में 24 हजार से ज्यादा शहरों और 6 लाख से ज्यादा गांवों में रिलायंस इंटरनेट सर्विस उपलब्ध है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*सुपर कंप्यूटर है बेमिसाल*



सुपर कंप्यूटर ऐसा कंप्यूटर होता है, जो अन्य कंप्यूटरों से कहीं अधिक तेज चलता है। कंप्यूटर जगत में होने वाले लगातार विकास को देखते हुए सुपर कंप्यूटर नाम बहुत पहले से इस्तेमाल में आने लगा था। कंप्यूटर प्रोग्रामर्स कहते हैं कि आज के सुपर कंप्यूटर कल के साधारण कंप्यूटर होंगे। आज के कंप्यूटर बीते वर्षों के कंप्यूटरों से कहीं अधिक क्षमतावान हैं। न्यूयॉर्क वर्ल्ड में 1929 में पहली बार ‘सुपर कंप्यूटर’ शब्द का इस्तेमाल हुआ था, जो आईबीएम द्वारा निर्मित टैबुलेटर्स के लिए था। आधुनिक कंप्यूटर इस्तेमालकर्ताओं को वह टैबुलेटर्स इस्तेमाल में धीमे लगेंगे, लेकिन वह उस समय आधुनिक तकनीक का प्रतिनिधित्व करते थे। यही सत्य आज सुपर कंप्यूटरों के बारे में मान्य है, जिनमें बेहिसाब प्रोसेसिंग क्षमता होती है, जिसके आधार पर यह बेहद तेज, रुकावटहीन और शक्ति संपन्न होते हैं। सुपर कंप्यूटर का प्रमुख कार्य वैज्ञानिक कंप्यूटिंग होता है। इसका मतलब कि इस कंप्यूटर को बेहद जटिल गणनाएं बहुत कम समय में करनी होती हैं। अमेरिका की नासा जैसी संस्थाओं के पास बेहद विशालकाय सुपर कंप्यूटर हैं, जो तेज गति से जटिल फॉमूर्लो पर काम करते हैं और साथ ही अन्य ऐसे कार्य भी अंजाम देते हैं, जिनके लिए असीम क्षमता वाले कंप्यूटरों की जरूरत होती है। कई कंप्यूटरों को कोड ब्रेक कार्य के लिए भी इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। डीप ब्लू एक शतरंज खेलने वाला जाना-माना कंप्यूटर है। अधिकांश सुपर कंप्यूटर लिनक्स या यूनिक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलते हैं, क्योंकि यह ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बेहद लचीले होते हैं। सुपर कंप्यूटरों को सुचारू रूप से चलाने के लिए उनमें कई प्रोसेसर और अन्य तकनीकी सुविधाएं होती हैं। सुपर कंप्यूटरों को चलाने के लिए विशेष वातावरण जरूरी होता है, क्योंकि काम करते समय यह बेहद गर्म हो जाते हैं, इसलिए इन्हें ठंडे वातावरण में रखा जाता है। यह कूलिंग सिस्टम तरल गैसों से चलते हैं, जो खासी ठंडी हो जाती हैं। इनसे जुड़ा अन्य मुद्दा सूचना प्रसारण का भी होता है, क्योंकि डाटा ट्रांसफर में लगा वक्त ही किसी भी सुपर कंप्यूटर की क्षमता को तय करता है|
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Black Pearl

उम्दा जानकारी,, धन्यवाद आपका,,

----------


## kamini

*ई-कॉमर्स की लंबी छलांग*



भारत में जिस तेजी से इंटरनेट ने पांव पसारे हैं, उसके मुकाबले यहां ई-कॉमर्स के विस्तार को लेकर आशंकाएं जताई जाती रही हैं। दस करोड़ से ज्यादा इंटरनेट यूज़र्स के देश में ऑनलाइन खरीद-फरोख्त की मात्रा छोटे-छोटे यूरोपीय देशों से भी कम रही है जिसके लिए सरकारी प्रोत्साहन की कमी से लेकर ढांचागत समस्याओं और पेमेंट गेटवे सेवाओं की खामियों को दोषी माना गया है। लेकिन विश्वव्यापी वेब सेवाओं के आगमन के डेढ़ दशक बाद अब हालात तेजी से बदलते दिखाई दे रहे हैं। इंटरनेट एंड मोबाइल एसोसिएशन ऑफ इंडिया (आईएएमएआई) की ताजा रपट के अनुसार सन 2011 में भारत का ई-कॉमर्स व्यापार 46,520 करोड़ के स्तर को टूने जा रहा है। ई-कॉमर्स एक ऐसा तंत्र है जो बाजार को उपभोक्ता के घर तक ला रहा है। देश में इंटरनेट के जरिए होने वाले कारोबार का आकार 2009 के अंत में 19,688 करोड़ था जो अगला साल खत्म होते-होते 31,598 करोड़ तक जा पहुंचा था, यानी कि करीब 12 हजार करोड़ रुपए की बढ़ोतरी। इस साल यही बढ़ोतरी 15 हजार करोड़ तक जा पहुंची है, जाहिर है कि भारत में ई-कॉमर्स का बाजार व सुविधाएं धीरे-धीरे परिपक्वता की ओर बढ़ रही हैं। न सिर्फ कारोबार का आंकड़ा बढ़ रहा है, बल्कि वृद्धि दर भी बढ़ रही है। 
कल और आज:-कुछ साल पहले भारत में ई-कॉमर्स को नाकाम बताने वाले मार्केटिंग जगत के दिग्गजों का कहना था कि भारतीय उपभोक्ता पारंपरिक ढंग से खरीदारी करने का आदी है और जब तक वह उत्पाद को अच्छी तरह देख-भाल और उलट-पलट न ले, उसकी जेब से एक पैसा भी निकलवाना टेढ़ी खीर है। बहरहाल, ई-कॉमर्स संबंधी ताजातरीन अनुमानों से जाहिर है कि भारतीय इंटरनेट उपभोक्ता भी इस मामले में एक व्यापक वैश्विक रूख के अनुरूप आचरण करने लगा है। भारत की मुख ईकॉमर्स कंपनी ईबे इंडिया का अनुभव भी इससे मेल खाता है जिसका मानना है कि इस साल उसके कारोबार में 50 से 60 प्रतिशत तक की बढ़ोत्तरी होने जा रही है।
ई-कॉमर्स का बाजार मूल रूप से दो चीजों पर टिका हुआ है- सेवाएं और उत्पाद। मजे की बात यह है कि भारत में इंटरनेट के जरिए खरीददारी करने वाले करीब डेढ़ करोड़ लोगों में से सिर्फ 20-25 लाख ही उत्पाद खरीदते हैं। बाकी सब किसी न किसी तरह की सेवा का इस्तेमाल करते हैं, मसलन शादीक़ॉम पर दिए जाने वाले वैवाहिक विज्ञापन, वित्तीय सेवाएं और ट्रेन या हवाई जहाज के टिकटों की खरीद-फरोख्त।
फिलहाल हमारे ई-कॉमर्स बाजार का अस्सी से नब्बे प्रतिशत हिस्सा ऑनलाइन ट्रैवल और टिकटिंग ने हथिया रखा है। ई-कॉमर्स बाजार में यात्रा सेवाओं का दबदबा आगे भी बना रहने के आसार हैं। पिछले साल देश के पूरे ऑनलाइन बाजार में इसकी हिस्सेदारी 77 प्रतिशत (25,258 करोड़) के करीब थी। बाकी 23 प्रतिशत में न सिर्फ दूसरी सभी सेवाएं थीं बल्कि इंटरनेट के जरिए खरीदे जाने वाले उत्पाद (खासकर इलेक्ट्रॉनिक उत्पाद) भी शामिल थे। हमारे ई-कॉमर्स बाजार में उपभोक्ता वस्तुओं की हिस्सेदारी दूसरे नंबर पर और वित्तीय सेवाओं (शेयर, बैंकिंग, भुगतान आदि) की तीसरे नंबर पर आती है। डिजिटल डाउनलोड्स, ऑनलाइन वर्गीकृत विज्ञापन, मूवी टिकट्स, फूड डिलीवरी और गेमिंग की सदस्यता आदि पर भी भारतीय उपभोक्ता इंटरनेट के जरिए खर्च करने लगे हैं। 
उपभोक्ता की हिचक:-लेकिन इस मामले में सब कुछ अच्छा-अच्छा ही हो, ऐसा नहीं है। आम भारतीय उपभोक्ता ऑनलाइन यात्रा सेवाओं को आराम से खरीदने लगा है लेकिन उत्पादों की खरीददारी के ति उसकी हिचक बरकरार है। जो उत्पाद खरीदे जाते हैं उनमें भी कंप्यूटर, कैमरा, मोबाइल फोन और दूसरे इलेक्ट्रानिक गैजेट्स की ही धानता है।
रसोईघर की सामग्री, दफ्तर की चीजों, शौकिया चीजों, सजावटी वस्तुओं, कपड़ों, सजने-संवरने की चीजों, आभूषणों, उपहारों, वाहनों, इमारती सामान और ऐसी ही दर्जनों श्रेणियों के उत्पादों को ऑनलाइन माध्यमों से खरीदने के लिए लोग आज भी तैयार नहीं हैं।
अगर भारत में ई-कॉमर्स को नए जमाने की सच्चाई में बदलना है तो सिर्फ बाजार के आकार में ही नहीं बल्कि उसके दायरे में भी विस्तार करने की जरूरत है। इसके लिए इंटरनेट आधारित कारोबारी कंपनियों को ज्यादा तिस्पर्धी बनने, अपने सामान की क्वालिटी सुधारने, आफ्टर सेल सेवाओं को मजबूत बनाने, पसंद न आने पर वापसी की गारंटी जैसी सुविधाएं देने, समय पर डिलीवरी सुनिश्चित करने और ऑनलाइन तथा ऑफलाइन माध्यमों पर बड़े पैमाने पर चार अभियान चलाने की जरूरत है।
अगर वे ओल्ड इकॉनमी कंपनियों की ही तरह अपनी साख और विश्वसनीयता स्थापित करने में सफल होती हैं तो कोई कारण नहीं है कि इंटरनेट उपभोक्ता उन्हें आजमाना चाहे। उपभोक्ता को इस बात का विश्वास दिलाने की जरूरत है कि वह अपना पैसा बर्बाद नहीं करने जा रहा है और ऑनलाइन खरीददारी उसके लिए आर्थिक रूप से फायदे का सौदा है।
ऑफलाइन कारोबार की तुलना में ऑनलाइन कारोबार के कई फायदे हैं। खासकर दफ्तरों, स्टोरों और कर्मचारियों पर होने वाला कम खर्च ऑनलाइन कारोबार को पारंपरिक व्यापार की तुलना में आसान और कम खर्चीला बनाता है। दूसरे, उनका बाजार विश्वव्यापी नहीं तो देशव्यापी जरूर है।
एक अनुभव:-यहां मेरे अपने अनुभव का जिक्र करना प्रासंगिक होगा। कुछ समय पहले मैंने किसी को जन्मदिन का तोहफा देने के लिए एक जाने-माने अखबार समूह के ई-शॉपिंग पोर्टल पर बुकिंग की। वहां एक आकर्षक प्रस्ताव था- सिर्फ डेढ़ सौ रुपए में एक अच्छा जन्मदिन कार्ड, एक गुलदस्ता और एक चॉकलेट भेजा जा सकता था और वह भी कोरियर के अतिरिक्त खर्च के बिना। मुझे लगा कि इतने कम धन में इतनी सारी चीजें किसी भी तरह से घाटे का सौदा नहीं हो सकता, सो मैंने उसे बुक कर दिया। मेरा तोहफा संबंधित व्यक्ति के पास पहुंच भी गया। लेकिन जब उसने मुझे तोहफे की सामग्री दिखाई तो मैंने माथा पीट लिया। उसमें पांच रुपए की एक चॉकलेट, लगभग इतने ही रुपए का बर्थडे कार्ड और दो-तीन सस्ते फूलों का गुच्छा पड़ा था। कुल मिलाकर सारे तोहफे की कीमत यही कोई बीस रुपए रही होगी। उपभोक्ता को बेवकूफ बनाकर हम ई-कॉमर्स के राजमार्ग पर बहुत आगे नहीं जा सकते।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*काम की जानकारी = ज्ञान में वृधि*

----------


## kamini

*कंप्यूटर के साथ सीपीयू की जरुरत नही होगी* 



जी हां अब आपको कंप्यूटर खरीदते वक्त सीपीयू खरीदने के लिए विवश नहीं होना पड़ेगा क्योंकि अगर आपके पास पहले से ही कंप्यूटर है तो आप उसके सीपीयू से 11 कंप्यूटरों को चला सकेंगे। यूएस की आईटी कंपनी एन कंप्यूटिंग ने इसी तरह की एक टेक्नोलॉजी ईजाद की है। यह कंपनी बीते 3 सालों में काम कर रही है और स्कूलों में बच्चो तक आधुनिक टेक्नोलॉजी पहुंचाने का काम कर रही है। आन्ध्र प्रदेश के पांच हजार स्कूलों के 1.8 लाख बच्चे कंपनी की इस तकनीक का फायदा उठा रहे हैं। इस नई तकनीक से कंप्यूटर की कॉस्ट काफी कम हो जाएगी। डाटा इंस्टॉल करने की सुविधा होगी साथ ही मरम्मत का खर्च भी कम आएगा और बिजली की भी बचत होगी। इसके लिए केवल एक वॉट बिजली की जरुरत पड़ेगी। यह कंपनी भारत के सभी स्कूलों में इस तकनीक को पहुंचाना चाहती है आन्ध्र प्रदेश के बाद वह बिहार, महाराष्ट्र और यूपी जैसे राज्यों का रुख कर रही है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*ATC की साइबर सुरक्षा NTRO के हवाले*



हवाई यातायात प्रणाली की साइबर सुरक्षा में कमजोरी से सरकार सकते में है। हवाई यातायात नियंत्रक यानी एटीसी का पूरा तंत्र हैकिंग व वायरस जैसे खतरों को लेकर खासे जोखिम में है। राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा सलाहकार के निर्देश पर तकनीकी खुफिया संगठन एनटीआरओ ने एटीसी की साइबर सुरक्षा को मुस्तैद करने की कमान संभाल ली है। एटीसी के लिए एक साइबर सुरक्षा समन्वय केंद्र बनाने की तैयारी भी शुरु हो गई है। फर्जी पायलटों को लेकर पहले से विवाद में फंसे भारत के हवाई यातायात क्षेत्र के लिए यह एक नई मुश्किल है। आंतरिक व वाह्य सुरक्षा संभालने वाला उच्चस्तरीय अमला साइबर जोखिम से निबटने को लेकर पिछले चार माह में आधा दर्जन बैठकें कर चुका है। इन बैठकों में तीनों सेना, रक्षा, गृह, विदेश, संचार व सूचना तकनीक सहित खुफिया एजेंसियों के आला अधिकारी शामिल रहे हैं। ताजी बैठक पिछले माह के अंत में हुई थी जिसमें तीनों सेना प्रमुख, राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा सलाहकार, गृह, रक्षा, विदेश सचिवों, आणविक ऊर्जा आयोग के चेयरमैन सहित कई शीर्ष अधिकारियों ने भाग लिया। एटीसी के नेटवर्क को हैकिंग व वायरस के खतरों से महफूज रखने के लिए बनाई गई टीम की कमान सीईआरटी इन [इंडियन कंप्यूटर इमर्जेसी रिस्पांस टीम] के महानिदेशक संभाल रहे हैं। सीईआरटी इन, साइबर आकस्मिकताओं से निबटने वाली केंद्र सरकार की एजेंसी है जो सूचना तकनीक विभाग के मातहत है। भारत में एयरपोर्ट अथॉरिटी, 11 अंतरराष्ट्रीय, 81 घरेलू, 25 रक्षा और 8 सीमा शुल्क हवाई अड्डों समेत 125 हवाई अड्डों का प्रबंधन करती है। भारत का पूरा आकाशीय [समुद्री क्षेत्र सहित] क्षेत्र एयर ट्रैफिक मैनेजमेंट सर्विस के तहत है जो 100 से अधिक राडारों, 90 डिस्टेंस मेजरिंग उपकरणों और 50 से अधिक इंस्ट्रूमेंट लैंडिंग [आईएसएल] व नाइट लैंडिंग प्रणालियों से लैस है। भारत के हवाई अड्डे प्रति माह 1.20 लाख विमानों के संचालन को संभालते हैं।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*ऑनलाइन युवाओं से आगे बुजुर्ग* 


अक्सर ऐसा माना जाता है कि डेटिंग सबसे ज्यादा युवा करते हैं। पर एक नए अध्ययन में यह बात सामने आई है कि रिटायरमेंट के करीब पहुंचे लोग इस मामले में युवाओं को मात दे देते हैं। अध्ययन के मुताबिक औसतन 55 वें साल में पहुंचे लोग डेटिंग के लिए सबसे ज्यादा सक्रिय होते हैं।
वे डेटिंग में तरोताजा रहने के लिए तरह-तरह का प्रयोग करते हैं। उन्हें इंटरनेट पर पार्टनर चुनने का चस्का सा लग जाता है। मैच मैकिंग क्लब और अकेले किसी पार्टी में शामिल होने के लिए अवसरों की तलाश में रहते हैं। स्टेला पत्रिका के लिए किए गए इस सर्वे में 2000 लोगों से डेटिंग से संबंधित सवाल पूछे गए थे। सर्वे के मुताबिक जहां 18 से 24 साल के लोग मात्र 21 प्रतिशत डेटिंग के लिए इंटरनेट या अन्य चीजों का ठिकाना ढूंढते हैं वहीं 62 प्रतिशत तक 55 वर्ष के आसपास के लोग डेटिंग के लिए सारी उपलब्ध चीजों को छान मारते हैं। इतना ही नहीं ये लोग ऑनलाइन संबंध बनाने में भी आगे होते हैं। ऐसे बुजुर्ग लोग किसी भी उम्र के लोगों से ज्यादा ऑनलाइन पार्टनर रखने में आगे होते हैं।
21 प्रतिशत ऐसे लोग इंटरनेट का सहारा लेकर डेट पर जाने वालों में युवाओं से आगे रहते हैं। इस सर्वे के बारे में एक डेटिंग कंसल्टेंट का कहना है कि बुजुर्ग लोगों के बीच यह बात पूरी तरह बेबुनियाद है।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*आशा है आप सूत्र को पहले की तरह विराम नहीं लगाएंगी*

----------


## kamini

> *आशा है आप सूत्र को पहले की तरह विराम नहीं लगाएंगी*


काम कि वजह से फोरम पर आने के लिये वक्त नहीं मिलता है, इस लिये सूत्र अपडेट नहीं किया|

----------


## kamini

*फेसबुक और ट्विटर काम आए मुंबई वालों के*
मुंबई में धमाकों के बाद अफरातफरी मच गई और दूरदराज में रहने वाले लोग अपने परिजनों की सुरक्षा को ल्कर चिंतित हो गए। नतीजतन सभी मुंबई कॉल मिलाने लगे। ऐसे में वहां का मोबाइल नेटवर्क जाम हो गया और लोगों की चिंताएं बढ़ गईं। लेकिन ऐसे में फेसबुक और ट्विटर लोगों के काम आए। इन दोनों सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स के जरिये लोग अपने प्रियजनों से जुड़े रहे। इन पर संदेशों की बाढ़ आ गई और मदद के ऑफर भी आने लगे। कई लोगों ने तो उस पर मुंबई के बारे में काफी जानकारी दी।पांच साल पहले ट्विटर पर मुंबई हेल्प नाम का एक ब्लॉग शुरू किया गया था। उसे पूरी तरह से अपडेट किया गया और उसमें नई जानकारियां दी गई हैं। अन्य कई मुंबईकर भी लोगों को कई तरह की जानकारी दी है।
गूगल प्लस में तो कई तरह के ऑफर दिए गए हैं। इसमें लोगों के ठहरने के स्थान तथा अन्य तरह की मदद की पेशकश की गई है। कई यूजर्स ने तो कार से लिफ्ट देने की भी पेशकश की है। इसके अलावा भी अन्य तरह की जानकारियां दी गई हैं। सभी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों में रक्तदान के ऑफर किए गए हैं। सैकड़ों यूजर अपना रक्तदान करने को तैयार  थे|

----------


## kamini

*डॉटकॉम- ट्रैवल वॉच*


इंटरनेट पर ट्रैवल की साइट्स तो सैकड़ों-हजारों में हैं, लेकिन कुछ साइट्स ऐसी हैं, जहां जाकर पर्यटक अपनी जरूरत की तमाम तरह की सूचनाएं प्राप्त कर सकें। चाहे वह डेस्टिनेशन्स की जानकारी हो, फ्लाइट्स की, फ्लाइट्स के किराए की या जगह विशेष के होटल्स के बारे में जानकारी चाहिए, एक साइट ऐसी है, जहां आप पर्यटन से संबंधित अपनी तमाम जरूरतों से संबंधित जानकारियां प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। आपको चाहे इंडिया के किसी कोने में जाना हो, अमेरिका के किसी शहर में या फिर लंदन, पेरिस और सिंगापुर। इस वेबसाइट पर लॉगिन करें और जगह विशेष की जानकारी पा लें। वहां आप कैसे जा सकते हैं, कहां ठहर सकते हैं और क्या देख सकते हैं, सभी जानकारी आप इस साइट का उपयोग कर प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। इस वेबसाइट के वेब पेज पर साइट पर उपलब्ध सुविधाओं के बारे में तमाम महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी दी गई है। उनमें आर्टिकल्स, रिजर्वेशन्स, यूजफुल लिंक्स और साइट सर्च प्रमुख हैं। आर्टिकल्स में आप ट्रैवल्स ही नहीं, तमाम महत्वपूर्ण विषयों पर आर्टिकल्स पढ़ सकते हैं। रिजर्वेशन्स में जाकर आप दुनिया के किसी भी प्रमुख शहर के लिए फ्लाइट का रिजर्वेशन कराने के साथ-साथ होटल का भी रिजर्वेशन करा सकते हैं। यहां आपके सामने फ्लाइट्स और होटल्स के अनेक विकल्प होंगे, जिनमें से चयन कर आप अपनी जरूरत के अनुसार होटल या फ्लाइट की बुकिंग कर सकते हैं। यूजफुल लिंक्स सबसे महत्वपूर्ण विकल्प है, जिसकी सहायता से आप दुनियाभर की हजारों वेबसाइट्स से जुड़ सकते हैं और खासकर ट्रैवल से संबंधित तमाम तरह ही जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। अगर आप कनाडा की फ्लाइट्स की जानकारी चाहते हैं, तो एयर इंडिया, कनाडा एयरलाइन्स की वेबसाइट के अलावा दुनियाभर की अन्य तमाम प्रमुख एयरलाइन्स की सेवाओं की जानकारी यहां से प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। रूट को समझाने के लिए यहां नक्शे पर ग्राफिक्स का भी उपयोग किया गया है। तमाम एयरलाइन्स के दुनियाभर में फैले कार्यालयों के फोन नम्बर आदि भी यहां दिए गए हैं।

----------


## kamini

*ट्वीट्स पढ़ने में लगेंगे 31 साल*
सोशल नेटवर्किंग की दुनिया में क्रांति लाने वाली वेबसाइट टि्वटर के माध्यम से हर दिन लगभग 20 करोड़ ट्वीट भेजी जा रही हैं। टाइम पत्रिका के मुताबिक, ट्विटर ने अपने ब्लॉग पर इस बात की घोषणा करते हुए बताया है कि दुनिया भर में टि्वटर पर प्रतिदिन लगभग 20 करोड़ ट्वीट भेजी जा रही हैं, जबकि 2009 में यह संख्या लगभग 20 लाख थी। टिवटर के मुताबिक, पिछले साल यह संख्या लगभग साढ़े छह करोड़ थी। वेबसाइट की इस उपलब्धि पर टाइम ने लिखा है कि टि्वटर जब 2006 में शुरू हुआ था, तो उस समय उसने खुद भी नहीं सोचा होगा कि एक दिन वह सूचनाओं का ऐसा बादल बन जाएगा। 20 करोड़ से भी ज्यादा ट्वीट का मतलब है, एक दिन में भेजी गई कुल ट्वीटस को पढ़ने में 31 साल से भी ज्यादा का समय लग जाएगा। अगर इन सबको एक साथ रखा जाए, तो इसके पूरे जखीरे की ऊंचाई लगभग 1,470 फुट हो जाए, ताइवान स्थित दुनिया की दूसरी सबसे बड़ी इमारत की उंचाई के बराबर।

----------


## jai 123

कामिनी जी आपके द्रारा प्रदान कि ग ई जानकारी ज्ञानवर्धक है मुझे आपका यु टयुब वाला कालम अच्छा लगा

----------


## kamini

> कामिनी जी आपके द्रारा प्रदान कि ग ई जानकारी ज्ञानवर्धक है मुझे आपका यु टयुब वाला कालम अच्छा लगा


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद जय जी |

----------


## kamini

*कितने इतिहास बनाएंगे ओबामा ?*

अमेरिका के 44वें राष्ट्रपति बराक ओबामा ट्विटर का रास्ता अख्तियार करने वाले पहले राष्ट्रपति बन गए हैं। वह इसके माध्यम से न सिर्फ अपने परिचितों से नेटवर्किंग करेंगे बल्कि दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी अर्थव्यवस्था की स्थिति से लेकर विभिन्न मुद्दों पर अमेरिकी जनता से संदेश का आदान प्रदान भी करेंगे। इस मौके पर ओबामा ने कहा कि लाइव ट्वीट करने वाला पहला राष्ट्रपति बनकर मैं इतिहास बनाने जा रहा हूं। उन्होंने वाइट हाउस के पूर्वी कमरे से गुरुवार को 'ट्विटर टाउन हॉल' की शुरुआत की। लोगों के सवालों का जवाब देने के लिए ओबामा ने लाइव वेबकास्ट का इस्तेमाल किया। इस सेशन के दौरान ओबामा को बार-बार ये याद दिलाना पड़ा कि उन्हें अपना जवाब 140 शब्दों तक सीमित रखना है क्योंकि ट्वीट की शब्द सीमा 140 कैरेक्टर है। ओबामा ने नौकरी से लेकर अर्थव्यवस्था तक के सारे सवालों के जवाब दिए।

----------


## kamini

*गूगल और फेसबुक के होश उड़ाने आ रहा है माइक्रोसॉफ्ट* 


दुनिया की दिग्गज सॉफ्टवेयर निर्माता कंपनी माइक्रोसॉफ्ट अब फेसबुक और गूगल के टक्कर देने के लिए मैदान में उतर रही है और यह मैदान है सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट फेसबुक को चुनौती देने के लिए गूगल ने गूगल प्लस को मैदान में उतारा और अब माइक्रोसॉफ्ट भी ट्यूलीलिप के साथ कूदने को तैयार है। गुरुवार की रात कंपनी की ओर से गलती से एक पेज जारी हो गया जिससे इस बात का खुलासा हुआ। इस पेज पर ट्यूलीलिप से जुड़ने की विधि और उस पर मौजूद फीचर्स की जानकारी दी गई थी। हांलाकि बाद में माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ने इसे एरर रिपोर्ट करार देकर साइट से हटा दिया। पेज पर ट्यूलीलिप से जुड़ने की सारी विधि बताई गई थी जिसे जेबी नामक एक ब्लॉगर ने सबसे पहले देखा उसने इस सारी जानकारी को अपनी वेबसाइट फ्यूजिबल डॉटकॉम पर प्रकाशित कर दी है। ट्यूलीलिप में उपभोक्ताओं को फेबुक और ट्विटर से ज्यादा सुविधाएं देने का वादा किया गया है। फेसबुक और ट्विटर पर लॉग इन करने वाले यूजर्स इससे आसानी से जुड़ पाएंगे।

----------


## kamini

*अलीबाबा ने दिखाई गूगल को दबंगई* 

चीनी ई-कॉमर्स कंपनी अलीबाबा ने गूगल और एप्पल को चुनौती दी है। चीन में स्मार्टफोन की बढ़ती मांग को ध्यान में रखकर कंपनी ने एल्यून ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बनाया है। गूगल के स्मार्टफोन एंड्रॉयड में लिनक्स कर्नल और एप्पल स्मार्टफोन आई-फोन में आईओएस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हैं। एल्यून ओएस से ई-मेल, इंटरनेट सर्च और इंटरनेट आधारित सभी सुविधाओं का लाभ उठाया जा सकेगा। अलीबाबा क्लाउड कंप्यूटिंग के अध्यक्ष वांग जियेंग के अनुसार मोबाइल उपभोक्ताओं को सहज, सरल और सुविधाजनक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम चाहिए। जो उन्हें बड़ी आसानी से इंटरनेट ब्राउजिंग में मदद करे। एल्यून ओएस यही सुविधा देगा। अब कंपनी टेबलेट बनाएगी, जो इसी साल लांच किया जा सकता है। स्मार्टफोन हैंडसेट भी बनाया।अलीबाबा कंपनी ने के-टच स्मार्टफोन भी बनाया है। यह इस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम से चलेगा। एल्यून ओएस से चलने वाला यह पहला स्मार्टफोन होगा। इसे टियानू नाम की कंपनी बनाएगी।

----------


## kamini

*नेट की गहराई से मिटते नहीं हैं राज* 


स्कूल कॉलेजों में इंटरनेट को लेकर बच्चे जितने क्रेजी होते हैं, उतने ही लापरवाह भी। वे अपने या दूसरों के बारे में कुछ भी पोस्ट कर देते हैं। यह लापरवाही भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती है। क्योंकि इंटरनेट कभी कुछ नहीं भूलता। किसी पार्टी में आपने भरपूर मस्ती की और उसकी तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके दोस्त या दुश्मन ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर डाल दीं। उनमें कुछ ऐसी भी होंगी जो आपको सबको न दिखाना चाहें। हालांकि स्कूल कॉलेज की पढ़ाई के दौरान इस बात की परवाह कम ही रहती है। लेकिन ये तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती हैं। और तब अगर आपने इन्हें हटाना चाहा तो यह काम आसान नहीं होगा।
आज की मस्ती कल की परेशानी :- इंटरनेट कुछ भी नहीं भूलता। बेशक, यह बेशकीमती सूचनाओं का विशाल भंडार है। पर साथ ही यहां शर्मिंदा करने वाली तस्वीरों, वीडियो और बयानों का भी ढेर है। किशोरों के लिए यह एक भविष्य की एक बड़ी समस्या बन सकता है, खासतौर पर जब वे नौकरियां खोजने निकलेंगे।
अगर कोई चाहे भी कि अपनी इन अनचाही यादों से छुटकारा पा लिया जाए तो यह काम लगभग असंभव है। जर्मनी के सेंटर फॉर एडवांस सिक्योरिटी रिसर्च के निदेशक योहानेस बुषमान कहते हैं कि जिस वेबसाइट पर डाटा सेव किया जाता है वह न सिर्फ वहां रहता है बल्कि सर्च इंजन के जरिए उसे कभी भी खोजा भी जा सकता है। यानी अगर आपने कोई डाटा कहीं से डिलीट भी कर दिया तो वह सर्च इंजन के जरिए किसी और जगह कॉपी पेस्ट किया जा सकता है।
कैसे मिलेगा छुटकारा : फिर भी, कोई तो तरीका होगा इससे छुटकारा पाने का। कंप्यूटर मैगजीन नेक्स्ट के होल्गर ब्लाइष की सलाह है कि सबसे पहले तो आप उस आदमी के पास जाइए जिसने आपका अनचाहा डाटा इंटरनेट पर डाला है। उसे कहिए डाटा को डिलीट कर दे। ब्लाइष कहते हैं, "अगर वहां से आपको संतोषजनक जवाब न मिले तो आप इस मामले के जानकार वकील के पास जाएं।" ब्लाइष कहते हैं कि इस अनचाहे डाटा के बारे में अपना पक्ष इंटरनेट पर डालना भी एक हल है। बच्चों के शोषण जैसे कुछ खास मामलों में सरकारी एजेंसियां भी मददगार हो सकती हैं। डाटा प्राइवेसी का कम देखने वाली ये एजेंसियां निजी डाटा को भी काबू कर सकती हैं। मसलन अगर किसी ने आपकी मर्जी के बिना आपका फोन नंबर या तस्वीरें इंटरनेट पर डाल दी हैं तो साइबर क्राइम सेल आपकी मदद कर सकता है। जर्मनी के राज्य नॉर्थ राइन वेस्टफालिया में डाटा सिक्योरिटी एंड इन्फॉर्मेशन फ्रीडम ऑफिस के अधिकारी निल्स श्रोएडर कहते हैं, 'हम कंपनियों या वेबसाइट को डाटा डिलीट करने के लिए लिखित में आदेश दे सकते हैं।'
सावधानी सबसे जरूरी : वैसे इंटरनेट पर लोगों के बीते वक्त की सफाई का काम आजकल एक पेशा भी बन चुका है। कुछ कंपनियां हैं जो लोगों की रेप्युटेशन मैनेजमेंट यानी छवि सुधारने का काम करती हैं। वे कुछ फीस लेकर इंटरनेट की सफाई कर देती हैं। लेकिन नेक्स्ट ने अपने एक टेस्ट में बताया है कि ये कंपनियां भी वहीं से सफाई करती हैं जहां पहुंचना बहुत आसान हो। लेकिन इंटरनेट तो अथाह सागर है और उसकी गहराइयों में छिपे राज जाने कब सतह पर आ जाएं। इसलिए ब्लाइष का मशविरा है कि प्रभावित लोग खुद इस काम को करें। कानूनी मदद तो प्रभावशाली तरीका है ही, इसके अलावा कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर हैं जो इंटरनेट से तस्वीरें डिलीट कर सकते हैं। मसलन एक्स-पायर नाम का सॉफ्टवेयर एक निश्चित समय के बाद ऑनलाइन इमेज हटा सकता है। लेकिन यह भी गारंटी नहीं दे सकता कि कहीं किसी एक पेज पर लुकी छिपी कोई अनचाही तस्वीर भविष्य में सामने नहीं आ जाएगी।

----------


## mzone420

> *नेट की गहराई से मिटते नहीं हैं राज* 
> 
> 
> स्कूल कॉलेजों में इंटरनेट को लेकर बच्चे जितने क्रेजी होते हैं, उतने ही लापरवाह भी। वे अपने या दूसरों के बारे में कुछ भी पोस्ट कर देते हैं। यह लापरवाही भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती है। क्योंकि इंटरनेट कभी कुछ नहीं भूलता। किसी पार्टी में आपने भरपूर मस्ती की और उसकी तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके दोस्त या दुश्मन ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर डाल दीं। उनमें कुछ ऐसी भी होंगी जो आपको सबको न दिखाना चाहें। हालांकि स्कूल कॉलेज की पढ़ाई के दौरान इस बात की परवाह कम ही रहती है। लेकिन ये तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती हैं। और तब अगर आपने इन्हें हटाना चाहा तो यह काम आसान नहीं होगा।
> आज की मस्ती कल की परेशानी :- इंटरनेट कुछ भी नहीं भूलता। बेशक, यह बेशकीमती सूचनाओं का विशाल भंडार है। पर साथ ही यहां शर्मिंदा करने वाली तस्वीरों, वीडियो और बयानों का भी ढेर है। किशोरों के लिए यह एक भविष्य की एक बड़ी समस्या बन सकता है, खासतौर पर जब वे नौकरियां खोजने निकलेंगे।
> अगर कोई चाहे भी कि अपनी इन अनचाही यादों से छुटकारा पा लिया जाए तो यह काम लगभग असंभव है। जर्मनी के सेंटर फॉर एडवांस सिक्योरिटी रिसर्च के निदेशक योहानेस बुषमान कहते हैं कि जिस वेबसाइट पर डाटा सेव किया जाता है वह न सिर्फ वहां रहता है बल्कि सर्च इंजन के जरिए उसे कभी भी खोजा भी जा सकता है। यानी अगर आपने कोई डाटा कहीं से डिलीट भी कर दिया तो वह सर्च इंजन के जरिए किसी और जगह कॉपी पेस्ट किया जा सकता है।
> कैसे मिलेगा छुटकारा : फिर भी, कोई तो तरीका होगा इससे छुटकारा पाने का। कंप्यूटर मैगजीन नेक्स्ट के होल्गर ब्लाइष की सलाह है कि सबसे पहले तो आप उस आदमी के पास जाइए जिसने आपका अनचाहा डाटा इंटरनेट पर डाला है। उसे कहिए डाटा को डिलीट कर दे। ब्लाइष कहते हैं, "अगर वहां से आपको संतोषजनक जवाब न मिले तो आप इस मामले के जानकार वकील के पास जाएं।" ब्लाइष कहते हैं कि इस अनचाहे डाटा के बारे में अपना पक्ष इंटरनेट पर डालना भी एक हल है। बच्चों के शोषण जैसे कुछ खास मामलों में सरकारी एजेंसियां भी मददगार हो सकती हैं। डाटा प्राइवेसी का कम देखने वाली ये एजेंसियां निजी डाटा को भी काबू कर सकती हैं। मसलन अगर किसी ने आपकी मर्जी के बिना आपका फोन नंबर या तस्वीरें इंटरनेट पर डाल दी हैं तो साइबर क्राइम सेल आपकी मदद कर सकता है। जर्मनी के राज्य नॉर्थ राइन वेस्टफालिया में डाटा सिक्योरिटी एंड इन्फॉर्मेशन फ्रीडम ऑफिस के अधिकारी निल्स श्रोएडर कहते हैं, 'हम कंपनियों या वेबसाइट को डाटा डिलीट करने के लिए लिखित में आदेश दे सकते हैं।'
> सावधानी सबसे जरूरी : वैसे इंटरनेट पर लोगों के बीते वक्त की सफाई का काम आजकल एक पेशा भी बन चुका है। कुछ कंपनियां हैं जो लोगों की रेप्युटेशन मैनेजमेंट यानी छवि सुधारने का काम करती हैं। वे कुछ फीस लेकर इंटरनेट की सफाई कर देती हैं। लेकिन नेक्स्ट ने अपने एक टेस्ट में बताया है कि ये कंपनियां भी वहीं से सफाई करती हैं जहां पहुंचना बहुत आसान हो। लेकिन इंटरनेट तो अथाह सागर है और उसकी गहराइयों में छिपे राज जाने कब सतह पर आ जाएं। इसलिए ब्लाइष का मशविरा है कि प्रभावित लोग खुद इस काम को करें। कानूनी मदद तो प्रभावशाली तरीका है ही, इसके अलावा कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर हैं जो इंटरनेट से तस्वीरें डिलीट कर सकते हैं। मसलन एक्स-पायर नाम का सॉफ्टवेयर एक निश्चित समय के बाद ऑनलाइन इमेज हटा सकता है। लेकिन यह भी गारंटी नहीं दे सकता कि कहीं किसी एक पेज पर लुकी छिपी कोई अनचाही तस्वीर भविष्य में सामने नहीं आ जाएगी।
> "मेरे द्वारा पोस्ट केये सभी सूत्र कि सामग्री इंटरनेट से ली गई है"


*भले ही आपने ये सामग्री इन्टरनेट से ली हो, पर हम सब के साथ शेयेर करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद....
बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रही है आप ..*

----------


## kamini

*हौसला बढ़ाने के लिये धन्यवाद जी|*



> *भले ही आपने ये सामग्री इन्टरनेट से ली हो, पर हम सब के साथ शेयेर करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद....
> बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रही है आप ..*

----------


## kamini

*भारत सरकार साइबर हमलों के सर्वाधिक शिकार*


अमेरिका की एक मीडिया रिपोर्ट में दावा किया गया है कि पूरी दुनिया में भारत सरकार, संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ और अमेरिका की रक्षा कंपनियों के नेटवर्क अब तक सबसे ज्यादा साइबर हमलों के शिकार हुए हैं। सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञों ने इसके लिए चीन की तरफ इशारा किया है। उल्लेखनीय है कि इसके अलावा भी हैकिंग मामलों में अक्सर चीनी हैकरों का हाथ होने की बात सामने आती है। अखबार वाशिंगटन पोस्ट ने एंटी वायरस सॉफ्टवेयर बनाने वाली कंपनी 'मैक एफी' की रिपोर्ट के हवाले से यह जानकारी दी है। उसने बताया है कि पांच साल की अवधि में हुए इन हमलों में मुख्य रूप से शिकार बनी 72 संस्थाओं की जानकारी जुटाई गई है। इनमें भारत सरकार, अमेरिका, दक्षिण कोरिया, वियतनाम, दक्षिण पूर्वी एशियाई राष्ट्रों के संघ आसियान और आइओसी भी शामिल हैं। जिन संस्थानों और कंपनियों के नेटवर्क में सेंध लगाई गई है, उनमें जिनेवा में संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ का सचिवालय, अमेरिका के ऊर्जा विभाग की प्रयोगशाला और नई हथियार प्रणाली तैयार करने में लगी 12 प्रमुख अमेरिकी रक्षा कंपनियां हैं। कंपनियों के नाम नहीं बताए गए हैं। रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि साइबर हमलों के पीछे किसी एक देश के हैकर जिम्मेदार हो सकते हैं। हालांकि इसमें किसी देश का नाम नहीं लिया गया है। उधर, सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार सबूत चीन की तरफ इशारा करते हैं। 'मैक एफी' के उपाध्यक्ष दिमित्री एल्परोवित्च ने 14 पन्नों की रिपोर्ट में कहा है कि सबसे बड़ा सवाल यह है कि साइबर हमले से जुटाए गए आंकड़ों का हैकरों ने क्या किया? इसके गलत हाथों में पड़ने से बड़ा खतरा उत्पन्न हो सकता है।

----------


## kamini

*अमेरिकी पुलिस के खिलाफ हैकर्स का साइबर युद्ध की घोषणा*
एक हैकर समूह ने दावा किया कि एक संदिग्ध हैकर की गिरफ्तारी का बदला लेते हुए उसने अमेरिकी पुलिस एजेंसियों के वेबसाइटों को 'बिगाड़ और बर्बाद' कर दिया है। इस गिरफ्तार व्यक्ति पर सीआईए, ब्रिटेन अपराध एजेंसी एसओसीए, सोनी की वेबसाइटें हैक करने का आरोप था। 'एंटीसैक' नाम के इस समूह ने आनलाइन पोस्ट के माध्यम से कहा कि वह साइबर हमलों के दौरान 70 स्थानीय पुलिस एजेंसियों का डेटा हासिल करने के अपने दावे को साबित करने के लिए इन सूचनाओं को जारी करेगा।
इस समूह ने शनिवार को एक संदेश में कहा हम बड़ी संख्या में ऐसी गुप्त सूचनाएं जारी करने जा रहे हैं जिससे अमेरिका के पुलिस अधिकारियों को शर्मिंदगी, अपमान और अभियोग झेलना होगा। संदेश में कहा गया कि यह समूह 'टोपियरी' और 'एनानिमस पेपल एलओआईसी' के बचाव पक्ष के अलावा अन्य राजनीतिक कैदियों के समर्थन स्वरूप ऐसा कर रहा है। इस सप्ताह की शुरूआत में 18 वर्षीय ब्रिटिश व्यक्ति जैक डेविस को लंदन की एक अदालत ने जमानत की मंजूरी दी थी। माना जाता है कि डेविस आनलाइन नाम 'टोपियरी' के साथ हैकिंग में संलिप्त है।

----------


## kamini

*प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइट भी देख सकेंगे दर्शक* 


वैज्ञानिकों ने एक ऐसे साफ्टवेयर की खोज की है जिसकी सहायता से प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइटों तक पहुंचा जा सकेगा। यूं तो इस तकनीक का विकास सरकार के दमनकारी नीतियों का पर्दाफास करने के लिए किया गया है लेकिन इसके माध्यम से सविता भाभी जैसे वेबसाइट पर जाना भी आसान हो जाएगा।
निश्चय ही इस खोज से सरकार द्वारा इंटरनेट सेंसरशिप की कवायद बेकार साबित होगी। टेलेक्स नाम के इस तंत्र को अमेरिका और कनाडा विश्वविद्यालय के वैज्ञानिकों ने विकसित किया है। इस आविष्कार को शुक्रवार को सैन फ्रांसिस्को में आयोजित 'यूएसईएनआईएक्स' सेमिनार में प्रस्तुत किया जाएगा।
हैल्डरमैन ने बताया कि इस साफ्टवेयर को वेबसाइट से डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है या अपने दोस्त से उधार लिया जा सकता है। इंटरनेट सेवा प्रदाता (आईएसपी) जिस देश में प्रतिबंध लागू है, उसके बाहर उपकरण स्थापित करते हैं जिसे टेलेक्स स्टेशन कहा जाता है। जब प्रयोगकर्ता को प्रतिबंधित वेबसाइट पर जाना होता है तब वह किसी दूसरी साइट पर जाता है। इसे टेलेक्स साफ्टवेयर चिन्हित कर लेता है और विभिन्न मार्गो द्वारा टेलेक्स स्टेशन से सम्पर्क स्थापित करता है।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कामिनी ??????????????????
जानकारी का खजाना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
रेप + कबूल करे*

----------


## kamini

> *कामिनी ??????????????????
> जानकारी का खजाना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> रेप + कबूल करे*


धन्यवाद laddi जी| वैसे ये जानकारी मैंने इंटरनेट द्वारा ली है|

----------


## kamini

*ऑनलाइन गेम की लत से बचाएगा चीन*


चीन जल्दी ही ऑनलाइन गेम खेलने वालों को इस लत से बचाने के लिए एक राष्ट्रव्यापी मुहीम शुरू करेगा। चीन अपने नागरिकों को डिजीटल मनोरंजन की लत से बचाना चाहता है। समाचार पत्र 'शंघाई डेली' के मुताबिक अक्टूबर की शुरुआत से ऑनलाइन गेम कम्पनियों के लिए उनके गेम्स खेलने वालों की पहचान पुलिस को बताना आवश्यक होगा। खेल उद्योग नियामक, 'जर्नल एड़ानिस्ट्रेशन ऑफ प्रेस एंड पब्लिकेशन' उन आठ विभागों में से एक है जो उद्योग एवं सूचना प्रौद्योगिकी मंत्रालय व जन सुरक्षा मंत्रालय के साथ इस प्रणाली को विनियमित करेगा। इसमें कहा गया है कि ऑनलाइन गेम खेलने वाले करीब 3० करोड़ लोगों को इन खेलों को खेलने से पहले अपनी पहचान पंजीकृत करानी होगी। कुछ लोग अपनी झूठी पहचान बताकर ऑनलाइन गेम खेलते हैं। उन्हें पकड़ने के लिए यह शुरुआत की जा रही है।
चीन में किशोर छात्रों में ऑनलाइन गेम्स के लिए बढ़ती दीवानगी उनके शिक्षकों व अभिभावकों के लिए चिंता का विषय बन गई है। इससे उनका स्वास्थ्य प्रभावित होता है और फिर पढ़ाई पर भी इसका असर होता है। वहीं दूसरी ओर चीन के लिए ऑनलाइम गेम उद्योग बहुत महत्वपूर्ण है। इस उद्योग से 3० अरब युआन से ज्यादा (करीब 4.6 अरब डॉलर) का वार्षिक राजस्व मिलता है।

----------


## rajen

मैडम जी, भले ही यह सारी जानकारी आपने इंटरनेट से ली है, फिर भी इसे संकलित कर जिस तरह से आपने प्रस्तुत किया है, उसके लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## rajeev.ghj

भाई अति उतम जानकारी मिली है , आपके माध्यम से 
धन्यवाद .......

----------


## totaram

> *नेट की गहराई से मिटते नहीं हैं राज* 
> 
> 
> स्कूल कॉलेजों में इंटरनेट को लेकर बच्चे जितने क्रेजी होते हैं, उतने ही लापरवाह भी। वे अपने या दूसरों के बारे में कुछ भी पोस्ट कर देते हैं। यह लापरवाही भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती है। क्योंकि इंटरनेट कभी कुछ नहीं भूलता। किसी पार्टी में आपने भरपूर मस्ती की और उसकी तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके दोस्त या दुश्मन ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर डाल दीं। उनमें कुछ ऐसी भी होंगी जो आपको सबको न दिखाना चाहें। हालांकि स्कूल कॉलेज की पढ़ाई के दौरान इस बात की परवाह कम ही रहती है। लेकिन ये तस्वीरें या विडियो आपके भविष्य को प्रभावित कर सकती हैं। और तब अगर आपने इन्हें हटाना चाहा तो यह काम आसान नहीं होगा।
> आज की मस्ती कल की परेशानी :- इंटरनेट कुछ भी नहीं भूलता। बेशक, यह बेशकीमती सूचनाओं का विशाल भंडार है। पर साथ ही यहां शर्मिंदा करने वाली तस्वीरों, वीडियो और बयानों का भी ढेर है। किशोरों के लिए यह एक भविष्य की एक बड़ी समस्या बन सकता है, खासतौर पर जब वे नौकरियां खोजने निकलेंगे।
> अगर कोई चाहे भी कि अपनी इन अनचाही यादों से छुटकारा पा लिया जाए तो यह काम लगभग असंभव है। जर्मनी के सेंटर फॉर एडवांस सिक्योरिटी रिसर्च के निदेशक योहानेस बुषमान कहते हैं कि जिस वेबसाइट पर डाटा सेव किया जाता है वह न सिर्फ वहां रहता है बल्कि सर्च इंजन के जरिए उसे कभी भी खोजा भी जा सकता है। यानी अगर आपने कोई डाटा कहीं से डिलीट भी कर दिया तो वह सर्च इंजन के जरिए किसी और जगह कॉपी पेस्ट किया जा सकता है।
> कैसे मिलेगा छुटकारा : फिर भी, कोई तो तरीका होगा इससे छुटकारा पाने का। कंप्यूटर मैगजीन नेक्स्ट के होल्गर ब्लाइष की सलाह है कि सबसे पहले तो आप उस आदमी के पास जाइए जिसने आपका अनचाहा डाटा इंटरनेट पर डाला है। उसे कहिए डाटा को डिलीट कर दे। ब्लाइष कहते हैं, "अगर वहां से आपको संतोषजनक जवाब न मिले तो आप इस मामले के जानकार वकील के पास जाएं।" ब्लाइष कहते हैं कि इस अनचाहे डाटा के बारे में अपना पक्ष इंटरनेट पर डालना भी एक हल है। बच्चों के शोषण जैसे कुछ खास मामलों में सरकारी एजेंसियां भी मददगार हो सकती हैं। डाटा प्राइवेसी का कम देखने वाली ये एजेंसियां निजी डाटा को भी काबू कर सकती हैं। मसलन अगर किसी ने आपकी मर्जी के बिना आपका फोन नंबर या तस्वीरें इंटरनेट पर डाल दी हैं तो साइबर क्राइम सेल आपकी मदद कर सकता है। जर्मनी के राज्य नॉर्थ राइन वेस्टफालिया में डाटा सिक्योरिटी एंड इन्फॉर्मेशन फ्रीडम ऑफिस के अधिकारी निल्स श्रोएडर कहते हैं, 'हम कंपनियों या वेबसाइट को डाटा डिलीट करने के लिए लिखित में आदेश दे सकते हैं।'
> सावधानी सबसे जरूरी : वैसे इंटरनेट पर लोगों के बीते वक्त की सफाई का काम आजकल एक पेशा भी बन चुका है। कुछ कंपनियां हैं जो लोगों की रेप्युटेशन मैनेजमेंट यानी छवि सुधारने का काम करती हैं। वे कुछ फीस लेकर इंटरनेट की सफाई कर देती हैं। लेकिन नेक्स्ट ने अपने एक टेस्ट में बताया है कि ये कंपनियां भी वहीं से सफाई करती हैं जहां पहुंचना बहुत आसान हो। लेकिन इंटरनेट तो अथाह सागर है और उसकी गहराइयों में छिपे राज जाने कब सतह पर आ जाएं। इसलिए ब्लाइष का मशविरा है कि प्रभावित लोग खुद इस काम को करें। कानूनी मदद तो प्रभावशाली तरीका है ही, इसके अलावा कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर हैं जो इंटरनेट से तस्वीरें डिलीट कर सकते हैं। मसलन एक्स-पायर नाम का सॉफ्टवेयर एक निश्चित समय के बाद ऑनलाइन इमेज हटा सकता है। लेकिन यह भी गारंटी नहीं दे सकता कि कहीं किसी एक पेज पर लुकी छिपी कोई अनचाही तस्वीर भविष्य में सामने नहीं आ जाएगी।


बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रही हैं. यूं तो आपकी हर पोस्ट ज्ञान का भंडार है पर ये वाली मुझे ज्यादा अच्छी लगी. मेरी ओर से आपका सम्मान.

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है 
तकनीक मै हाल के वर्षों मैं क्रन्तिकारी परिवर्तन आये है 
भी तो बहुत कुछ आना शेष  है खासकर भारत मैं

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है दोस्त !धन्यवाद !

----------

